# It's all YOUR FAULT!!!



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I will buy more new yarn.
I will but more new yarn. 
I will buy more new yarn.
Sorry I can't join your club!
I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I will not buy any more NEW yarn but I get gifts of other peoples stash all the time. I am truly Blessed. Only time I need to buy is for a special project, like Sock Monkey hats.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

I can totally relate to this aswell. I must say I've turned into a yarn and pattern addict myself since joining KP. I agree a group must be set up.
I will not buy any new yarn. (unless of course it's on sale or it calls to me) :lol: :lol:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I will not buy any new yarn........today :XD:


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

not buy any new yarn? yeah, right!


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I think my stash is about 7 lifetimes worth!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

7 projects? You are not a yarn addict. I have about seven projects going presently, and enough yarn for I don't know how many.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Im a yarn ho and proud of it


----------



## huneebee331 (Nov 23, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


Me too -- and also very proud! BTW, I'm buying yarn today. ;-)


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It doesn't count if you buy the yarn at a church sale or charity shop, does it?


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

and it doesn't count if it is on sale.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Think we are all feeling the love here!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

I will buy yarn, I admit more than I need and it is growing the stash that is, but just recently DH is talking me into buying more. Whenever we go to Jacksonville he wants us to go to Joanne's or the LYS on University and we buy, oh yes indeed we buy. His mantra now is "don't you need more yarn?" What can I say, well yes of course. Such a problem


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

me too...won't buy any today !!! but watch out on payday,..I just found a ton of wonderful wash cloth patterns ..all free... so I absloutely need cotton yarn....


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Only 7? I have more projects than that in "current WIP" status, never mind the UFO's and the WIM's (WIP = work in progress, UFO = unfinished object, and WIM = work in mind)

Also, I'd just like to say, that sock yarn doesn't count, dishcloth cotton doesn't count, and yarn-suitable-for-last-minute baby blanket gifting doesn't count


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, a yarn "ho"! I love that! :O)


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

You're welcome!

Now if there's a snowstorm or other situation where you can't go out, you can sit at home and knit! 

Think of it as disaster preparedness!


----------



## edna5454 (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL I'm also a yarn addict and proud of it!! I'm also a material addict! It could be worse we could be drug addicts so be proud!!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Uh.....I don't think I can join either (and I'm laughing so hard!!) I had a birthday coupon from Michaels so went there to get a yarn I'd been eyeing. Then looked around and there was Loops and Threads Impeccable on sale for $1.99 so had to have that in Butterscotch and Royal blue. Walking out there was a Caron Simply Soft in a soft green (Pagoda) in one of those huge skeins and the color matched a new shawl pin I'd just bought. Short story long...I didn't have a cart because after all I'd just went in there for 3 little skeins of yarn. I nearly made it to the checkout before dropping most of it and tearing one of the labels. I'm just pitiful.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I will not buy any new yarn till...................NEXT TIME!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Pam


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, not buy new yarn? But what about learning new skills, that requires, note REQUIRES new yarn. I simply can not use what's in my stash when a pattern calls for something specific, can i?
i stash bust, but i NEED yarn. It is my salvation!

Yarn addicts unite, and multiply!


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

I think it's really adorable how Juleen thinks she can stop now. Hehe

Hahaha.


HAHAHAHAHAH


Mmmuuuuuuuuuhahahahahahahahaahh!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Gayn said:


> I can totally relate to this aswell. I must say I've turned into a yarn and pattern addict myself since joining KP. I agree a group must be set up.
> I will not buy any new yarn. (unless of course it's on sale or it calls to me) :lol: :lol:


Gayn...I like your way of thinking!! :thumbup:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Since we live in the Valley of the Sun in Arizona, I doubt if we have a snow storm any time soon! In the 50 years I've lived here, I've seen a few flakes maybe 4-5 times. However, when it's above 110 degrees, I grab a fan and my knitting and stay indoors! :O)


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

pheonas said:


> I will buy yarn, I admit more than I need and it is growing the stash that is, but just recently DH is talking me into buying more. Whenever we go to Jacksonville he wants us to go to Joanne's or the LYS on University and we buy, oh yes indeed we buy. His mantra now is "don't you need more yarn?" What can I say, well yes of course. Such a problem


Ah yes, you do have SUCH a burden. I think if you would share the DH with others who have no such stresses, we would all learn to be better people---strengthening through fire you know. :XD:


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I just started buying yarn on line. It is a bad thing!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am a very proud yarn and pattern addict :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

It doesn't count if you need the yarn for a swap group does it? I will have to write out a hundred times.
I WON'T BUY ANY YARN TODAY
i WON'T BUY ANY YARN TODAY
i WON'T BUY ANY YARN TODAY.........................
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Imogen49 (Feb 15, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I will not buy any more NEW yarn but I get gifts of other peoples stash all the time. I am truly Blessed. Only time I need to buy is for a special project, like Sock Monkey hats.


You knit sock monkey hats! I love them but have never ventured in the S.M hat world although my son would love one. Have you posted pics?


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey, look! Don't suck me into your addiction. I've got my own problems.

How can I tell? Well, I did an Excel spreadsheet of all my yarn (most - because some is still in hiding!) and am shocked that I have at least 18,000 yds of yarn!

I also bought DMC floss when WalMart was selling out for 10 cents a skein! You don't want to know the Excel spreadsheet count on that floss/perle.


----------



## triandesigns (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to admit that I was greatly encouraged by this forum because I realised I was not the only yarn addict in the world!!! I currently have five projects on the go and new yarn still calls to me all the time. Mind you, I am a disabled pensioner and give most of what I make away. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!! Love this forum.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry I can't support your cause.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

pheonas said:


> I will buy yarn, I admit more than I need and it is growing the stash that is, but just recently DH is talking me into buying more. Whenever we go to Jacksonville he wants us to go to Joanne's or the LYS on University and we buy, oh yes indeed we buy. His mantra now is "don't you need more yarn?" What can I say, well yes of course. Such a problem


What a wonderful husband! 
I buy yarn even if I don't need it.
Does that count as being addicted?


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Such a GOOD addiction.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

so funny. Thanks for the very humorous share


----------



## Joy8753 (Jan 1, 2013)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Will I, won't I, will I, won't I, said the addict to the shop
Will I, won't I, will I won't I, go in and buy the lot!

Or course I will, and think I now have most of Ravelry saves as well, never mind it could be worse! Lol


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

franbhines said:


> How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!


I normally look and think that would be nice knitted as ........ Then the yarn calls to me :lol: :lol: so how can I resist :lol:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

i absolutely love all the clevor answers..and i too will not buy any new yarn..today<


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

pheonas said:


> I will buy yarn, I admit more than I need and it is growing the stash that is, but just recently DH is talking me into buying more. Whenever we go to Jacksonville he wants us to go to Joanne's or the LYS on University and we buy, oh yes indeed we buy. His mantra now is "don't you need more yarn?" What can I say, well yes of course. Such a problem


I so identify with this. I always buy more yarn when my husband is with me. He loves the colours and textures and loves seeing me knit. Perhaps he thinks it keeps out of mischief.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't promise that, as I have to go out in a few days and get wool to knit a jumper for my son. I have a stash but not enough of one colour or ply to knit something that would fit him.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

My name is Cheryl and I am a yarn addict. So there.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Juleen said:


> I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! quote]
> 
> Is that all -- I thought you were going to say 7 years. I'm well fixed in the event that I might eventually be more stay-at-home as I age, and I intend to stay that way. Move me, move my yarn!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry no can do.... :?


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I will not buy any new yarn today.
Unless I see some on sale that is too good to resist.
Unless I see some that is just so beautiful it is too good to resist.
Unless I see some that is just "perfect" for a project I had in mind.
Unless I see some that is just "perfect" for a project I just thought of.
Unless I see some in my favorite color.
Unless I see some in a color I have never used before.
So...maybe I will not buy any new yarn today. :lol:


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

I have a large stash but still end up buying more as it's never the right colour especially as my grand-daughters are asking for pink jumpers now reaching the age of 14 and 13 and just finished 2 pink ones for my 2 little grand-daughters of 3 and 2 years!


----------



## Nutty knitter Margo (Jan 11, 2013)

A stash to last 7 lifetimes ? Is that all ? Yarn has taken over my life and house; the only room not affected is the bathroom so far. It makes me very happy though, so I don't care.
Love this site too. Marguerite


----------



## Maureen Rogers (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Juleen, I am just as bad, but I always get the odd balls, thinking of all the coloured jerseys I am going to knit. I have two huge drawers full of yarn and haul them all out, look at them and back in the drawer they go.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


I have to be honest....I had my stash long before KP....in fact I probably had it long before people had computers in their homes, so I only have me to blame...and the shops for selling such lovely feeling and beautifully coloured yarns...  :roll: :lol:


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

I always walk into a store tat carries yarn mumbelin " I will not buy any yarn". mostly it does not help.
 But you are not an addict yet. Only when you buy yarn just for its own sake with NO project in mind can you call yourself a true addict.


----------



## Nannylez (Jan 24, 2012)

I AM A YARN ADDICT AND I'M PROUD OF IT!!! Seriously though, knitting and crochet are extremely therapeutic and constructive hobbies. I now have a rather large stash of yarns of many different hues and weights. I shall continue to buy to add to a stash which will come into its own when I retire and have the time to knit or crochet all day long should I so wish - so there!


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

Yarnaholics Anonymous!!? Let me be the first.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not addicted.
I'm just in denial
But with a great stash, lots of ideas and not enough time in the day


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Only 7? Better get cracking --you're behind!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

I have three 18 gallon bins filled with yarn. And some yarn here and there throughout the house. I get suckered into buying clearance yarn if it's a color/type that I like and there are multiple skeins of it...even if I don't know what to do with it at the time.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Well I am envious of all those pictures of yarn stashes. I am on my way but have a long way to go. I cannot think of anything better than being surounded by yarn.


----------



## margaret warwick (Dec 4, 2012)

Where did you find them? And can you share?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am a yarn addict and I shall not look for a cure :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

Nope cant do it...I just bought yarn yesterday and am thinking of going back to Michaels for more if I have time. I love vanna wool ...Happy Valentines day!!!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I figure if my stash keeps growing, but the time I retire and have to live on a small fixed income, I'll at least have enough in my stash to keep me knitting until my kids inherit what's left of my stash.

Therefore I am being thrifty and saving up for my retirement. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to announce that I am not qualified to join the club. There is no way I would ever fit in.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You guys are sooo funny! I am a yarn addict too--just waiting for my latest order from KnitPicks to arrive!--I think I will be smothered by yarn in my bed some night!


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I am suffering from addictus yarnitus, does anyone have a cure, I hope not!!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

sorry, I'm Dawn and I'm a yarnaholic...yeah we need a group to BUY MORE YARN- yeah!!!! okay I see this is not going to work for yarnaholics- its just that I love the colors


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

DH used to tease me about my stash. I kept it in large plastic storage tubs just at the top of the stairs in the attic. As the water from Super Storm Sandy was rising, we were trying to haul stuff upstairs to protect it and ran out of tubs. I ran to the attic. Took the yarn and chucked it into large lawn and leaf bags and put it on top the g-kids bunk beds. Instantly, we had 6 tubs to put things in. Since the storm, we lost everything on the first floor that was left there. But, I've had my stash to work on and DH has not said a word about the amount of beautiful yarn I have and even suggested a trip to the yarn store when I was in a funk about the house.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

DH used to tease me about my stash. I kept it in large plastic storage tubs just at the top of the stairs in the attic. As the water from Super Storm Sandy was rising, we were trying to haul stuff upstairs to protect it and ran out of tubs. I ran to the attic. Took the yarn and chucked it into large lawn and leaf bags and put it on top the g-kids bunk beds. Instantly, we had 6 tubs to put things in. Since the storm, we lost everything on the first floor that was left there. But, I've had my stash to work on and DH has not said a word about the amount of beautiful yarn I have and even suggested a trip to the yarn store when I was in a funk about the house.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

share the dishcloth patterns for free...have lots and lots of sugar and creme to use up.....in between other projects love knitting dishcloths////// always love to have made up ones on hand for gift tuck ins.............share/???? please??????????????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I posted this years ago!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24112-1.html


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

I will not buy any new yarn, but do donations and charity shops count


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad to know I am not alone in "just buying because ..." Having only started knitting three months back I already have a lot of wool/cotton waiting for projects basically because I couldn't resist the colours. But I don't feel too guilty about having collected so much having read all your comments - it's a bit like my dressmaking ... there are fabrics that just call out to be bought never mind what I'm going to make. Can't wait to see what stores I can find in Texas when I visit next month!


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

ok i am laughing and chuckling at work today with all these responses. When i was going through a terrible divorce i found myself one night laying on my bed surrounded by (some of ) my yarn balls. I was frantically wrapping and organizing them (yeah thats a laugh). The touch of yarn is soothing, therapeutic and comforting. I LOVE YARN AND FABRIC. I have enough yarn and fabric to start my own store. I am currently teaching 5 people (one young girl age 7 ) how to knit. so much to do and so much fun. yeah.


----------



## grannybradford (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL i am to far gone Im on my way to store to see what new yarns they have ..Help me!!!!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL!!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Did I tell you the one about the lady who walked into a LYS......she wanted to support independent shop owners and so she purchase yarn from her...she was just helping our ailing economy

Seriously, I have a note from my DH... :shock:

Really though, I recently sent 50 skeins of acrylic yarn to a track team in Virginia. They are using looms to knit hats for the underprivileged. They knit on the bus to track meets and they need those plastic looms and yarn.

So I sent all the yarn I had accumulated and sent it with a note to the principal.

You can find out more about in on KP here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144037-1.html

Take care all...this is so much fun.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Maytime (Nov 29, 2012)

I would love to buy more yarn, but here across the border the cost of 50 g skein is between $8 to $10. With a friend of mine we plan to come for short vacation and do some serious shopping.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

The ONLY way NOT to buy more yarn is to STAY AWAY from the stores that carry it.
Who can resist a soft pink for Valentines day? A deep burgundy for Christmas, a green for spring, or a wool for socks in multi hued splendor?
I have an old trunk I refinished and I keep my yarn in it. I have filled it and am now topping it with several baskets full of...more yarn. It is so beautiful to look at, to touch and to know that any time I feel the muse I can shop my own stash!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I will NOT buy anymore yarn, I promise; until next payday!!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

can totally relate to this. We need a group "No more patterns" as i have filing cabinets and disks full.... My husband says rather this that been addicted to alcohol.....


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I figure IF I never buy any more yarn, and IF I live to be at least 150, I MIGHT finish up using it all. BUT...IF it does call my name and beg me to take it home...I WILL!! We can NEVER have TOO MUCH YARN!!! I sure do love this website!!! HUGS!!! GG


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

And much healthier than smoking, JGarrett!


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

Chit !!! I work in an area where Hobby Lobby,Joann'a and Michael's are close by....of course I always look for sales there. ! I have my craft room that started out as a scrapbooking room but now the yarn is taking over! PLUS I have inherited my mom's multiple storage bins of yarn.....TG for a full basement !!!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


HAHAHA! You and me both! In fact I think most KPers are, don't you?


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a differnt problem. I just bought another spinning wheel, real cheap, and I have 10 fleeces to comb and spin so I have a stach with 25 sheep waiting to be sheered. Oh, my.....Oh, did I mention the 2 looms and I have my eye on another one. That probably doesn't count becasue it is'nt knitting or crocheting, not!!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy valentine's Day everyone


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I will not buy anymore yarn... unless I have a pattern and know exactly how much I need.

I love to fondle yarn


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I will buy more new yarn.
> I will but more new yarn.
> I will buy more new yarn.
> Sorry I can't join your club!
> I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


At least this addiction is not harmful to your health.

o


----------



## anngibbons (Dec 7, 2012)

Well how can we resist those glorious colors that come in with the seasons. Know I can't and yes I already have a stash. Cant sis down without something to do....feel totally lost then.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I search out and conquer all yarn supplies, whenever and wherever they may be. I will not give up the search.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love your story...my sentiments exactly!


wjeanc said:


> I figure if my stash keeps growing, but the time I retire and have to live on a small fixed income, I'll at least have enough in my stash to keep me knitting until my kids inherit what's left of my stash.
> 
> Therefore I am being thrifty and saving up for my retirement. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I would not like that cure or any other cure...you could become allergic to the cure.


RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> I am suffering from addictus yarnitus, does anyone have a cure, I hope not!!!


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG All of you are so funny. I was feeling so out of sorts this week about everything going on in my life and today I find this on KP and I laugh and laugh and laugh until I cry. Thanks I feel so much better. I can probably even tackle all those things getting me down from the first of the week.  >


----------



## mbhefner (Jan 17, 2013)

You have to try Knit wits....great store. Miss it


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Only 7 projects!! My god, woman, if you could see my stash you would think you didn't have any yarn. 

I have 2 sets of 3 plastic drawers overflowing, 1 set of 5 plastic drawers also overflowing, 6 very large boxes full to the brim, and about 10 bags with yarn in to use.

I am a yarn addict and have to sneak in any yarn I buy so my hubby doesn't go round the bend!

Now if I can only retire now (50 y.o) I could, maybe, possibly, use it all. I keep telling my 2 daughters that I need grandchildren, but they won't take the hint!


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

My stash (I use that term loosley) must look really pathetic compared to yours lol.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

but it is fiber and leads to needles. Carting involves needles?!?!?! I envy you. Love to spin but simply don't find the time. I'll have to work on that


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

does anyone stach needles? I think I should open a museum, because I couldn't "sell" anyof them.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

If I could be in any way responsible for your yarn stash...I say OK!!!!!!!! It is an honor.....
julie


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

I gave all my knitting stuff away years ago and have just taken knitting up again. So what do I do? I bought a pair of single point in every size I could find. So I guess that could be called a stash


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I also have a stash of needles. I keep getting them given as presents or from friends who don't knit but their auntie, granny, etc has given up or died.

Somehow or other I seem to have some odd needles that are not paired!!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stop blaming KP for a natural addiction. I've had my stash for 40 years. Buying yarn is something we can't resist. There's always a new one we just have to have - and it's on sale!


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> 7 projects? You are not a yarn addict. I have about seven projects going presently, and enough yarn for I don't know how many.


Yes, I'm on your page. At least 7 projects going, and a closet and office full of yarn. Truly addicted, and I don't care who know's it. Just saw pictures from my LYS, all new deliveries of spring yarn. I can hardly wait to get there on Saturday and see if there is anything else I "NEED". 
Hee Hee
Knit on!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> 7 projects? You are not a yarn addict. I have about seven projects going presently, and enough yarn for I don't know how many.


Ditto....plus patterns, needles, bags,.....I could go on, but...do I really need to?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> I think my stash is about 7 lifetimes worth!


yep..mine too!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

franbhines said:


> How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!


Have a pattern? ROFL When you walk down the yarn aisle and see all the beautiful colors and textures - you must stop and listen. SSSSH. Hear it? The yarn is talking to you, "take me home," "wouldn't I make a gorgeous scarf to go with that green sweater you have," "think about me made up in that lace pattern you've thought of tackling." Uh..... don't start talking back to the yarn or say, "huh?" though. And you must consider the possibility that: the company could go out of business, someone else could buy YOUR yarn, you need (not want) that color, it won't be on sale next week, I won't get back to this store for a while....and best excuse of all "everyone else is doing it."


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Stash - lots of yarns, knitting needles, crochet hooks (multiples of most of the 'common' sizes so that I can do several items at once), pins, snip-scissors, etc. Hate having to 'scratch' for something that I want to use "n-o-w!!!" Also have to smuggle it into the house without hubby seeing. And a huge material stash as well. As for projects - there are easily 50+ in various stages! A PROUD YARN ADDICT!!


----------



## house_kitty (Aug 22, 2011)

At least you are not an addict for machine embroidery, sewing, jewelry making, painting, and cross-stitch (as well as yarn for crocheting)! I 'm afraid I'd go off the wagon if I joined your group. Oh, well. At least my studio is really eclectic!


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh I forgot about the patterns!!

I inherited loads from my mum who had to give up knitting and she got them from her older sisters. My mum is 71 so you can see how old they are.

I started scanning all my patterns onto my computer to put onto a DVD and I'm now onto the 6th one and still going. I keep seeing new patterns, books and free downloads. I don't think I can knit everything in my lifetime, but I will try my best. :-D


----------



## blodyn siwgwr (Sep 13, 2012)

My husband is threatening to put a poster with my photo on it"Do not serve this lady!" In all the yarn shops within 50 miles,as he has no storage space in the house,now I've started encroaching on his basement store room!!!!!!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I will buy more new yarn.
> I will but more new yarn.
> I will buy more new yarn.
> Sorry I can't join your club!
> I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


While I never smoked, I can't seem to go to the store without buying more...have more than for 7 projects...probably more like 30... :lol:


----------



## lsrogers (Sep 10, 2012)

AMEN!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

heh..my issue is compounded by the fact I spin up my own yarn, and still buy it!! 

I am not a hoarder, not me..I am just umm...preparing for bad times? ummm...insulating my house...umm...what yarn?!!


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Pshaw, only 7 projects. You are just getting started. I have yarn for projects I don't even know about. That is when you know you are really an addict.


----------



## Cindyann (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys are so hilarious! I have only been knitting about six months and I have already bought so much that the cute little container bin I got for Christmas was too small when I got it. I just love it! I buy it with no project in mind even or have a project in mind and think it would look good in three different yarns! Yep, I am way way over the top!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i have 3 large bins and a huge bag full of wool not counting my weaving stuff stain glass stuff quilting books and fabric
patterns for all these and when i see something i like my hubby says go get what you need but this week i gave 3 new skeens to a teenager who wanted to make herself a rug it will be beautiful can't remember what kind it was then a friend does dishcloths and needed a ball of cotton so off to wall mart and bought her a ball but she gives me all she makes so i make a whole lot of people happy and myself included so yes i am very addicted but having a whole lot of fun in the process sorry no cure for me oh and i forgot i am just learning to embroider ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh another bin started lol


----------



## Joy2809 (Feb 14, 2013)

I collect as much yarn as possible, whether I buy it or it is given to me. Now I have discovered collecting as many patterns as I can, Even tho I know I probably will never make most of them!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am on my way to Michaels for the lion brand sale!!!!!! Just can't pass it up! Help!!!!!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

PointySticksNStones said:


> and it doesn't count if it is on sale.


It doesn't count, as you said, if it is on sale...or if you have a coupon, or if you see yarn that calls out to you...or...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ME 2. But I hear cats have 9 lives and I have a cat. Excuses are rampant. What really scares me is I haven't gotten into big projects with snobby yarn yet. And I dream of having a pack of alpaca.........



Marstamper said:


> I think my stash is about 7 lifetimes worth!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I will not buy any new yarn........today :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I will not buy anymore yarn...who am I trying to fool...I WILL buy more yarn. I WILL buy more yarn. I can't stop myself.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! 

Only seven???


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

huneebee331 said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > Im a yarn ho and proud of it
> ...


Yep, I am guilty of being a yarn ho too... and you know what?.. I don't care... oh this reminds me, I have to go to my LYS today.. hehehehe


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Boy you got that right but I believe I have 12 things started. I just can't stop. want to do it all.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I broke away from buying new yarn more or less... because I started learning how to make my own from fleeces I bought from an alpaca farm, from mohair I bought from a goat farm, and wool I bought from an Amish farmer... and then there is eBay fiber!


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

Its a lot easier for those who have quick access to yarn but when you live20 miles away you have no choice but ti be a yarn junkie. Like thise who live right in the town of "red heart and coats and clark". HAHA


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh, thank goodness that sock yarn doesn't count!


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been told that watching someone knit is mesmerizing. One lady seemed to go into a zone when I was knitting in front of her.


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought yarn yesterday. I have a large stash but I love Spinrite's reduced bins of yarns on sale 25cents an oz. I bought a whole bag of yarn aqua color light worsted weight. Plus to large balls of wool blend . So I will not buy yarn today> Lol


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

You're
funny.   :lol:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I will not buy yarn today! However, I ordered yarn yesterday from Knit Picks and Handsome Fibers!!! Our nearest yarn shop is a 3 hour round trip, so I'll wait anxiously for my order to arrive!LOL!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

7 projects? You've only begun to build a yarn stash. Stick around KP. We're all in the same boat. Worse things to be addicted to than yarn for sure!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

she (he) who dies with the most yarn wins.


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh yes we will and we do! So much fun! Never bored and you all are an inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

We need to have a monthly meeting so we all can get together and chant, no more yarn, no more yarn! Ahhhhh, we might have a geographical problem so: in the winter we'll head west to either Arizona, New Mexico or California. In the summers we'll head for cool mountains, ocean front locations or areas with lots and lots of huge shade trees. Perhaps we can also get the mass media to cover our first meeting so we can reach all those poor other souls out there over run with yarn. Sound like a deal?


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you by chance have shetland sheep? I might want to buy a fleece or six in the future if we get back on our feet soon.


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

I must confess: When I returned to knitting, I vowed NOT to fall prey to the same "illness" I had while being a quilter, which is to "buy everything in sight"; however, a local yarn store was closing and every time we visited, the prices were even lower. Last day everything was $1. BUT I was in control as I vowed and I only bought enough yarn to make 11 sweaters.....................


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope, no sheep! Grew up on a small cattle/horse ranch and my dad would disown me! (See Colorado State history for the great sheep/cattle war--a true event). Hummm, can't think of any cactus that would work, have lots and lots of quail we feed every morning. Would feathers work?


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

If we have a tornado,I will have a soft landing. I've been an addict for at least 40 years


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i do agree with you all as i say to myself that i need some wool and when i get to the shop i never jus come out with the wool that i need i always come out with at least 8 balls of wool and i have even said to myself only buy what i need but i cant resist it and about 3 weeks ago i bought 15 balls of wool and i said that i needed them.

you all know what i mean dont you.

angela from wales



ClaireR said:


> I must confess: When I returned to knitting, I vowed NOT to fall prey to the same "illness" I had while being a quilter, which is to "buy everything in sight"; however, a local yarn store was closing and every time we visited, the prices were even lower. Last day everything was $1. BUT I was in control as I vowed and I only bought enough yarn to make 11 sweaters.....................


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

At least you know exactly for which projects you are using your yarn. Some of us - well - we have yarn we bought for long forgotten projects........


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Juleen said:


> We need to have a monthly meeting so we all can get together and chant, no more yarn, no more yarn! Ahhhhh, we might have a geographical problem so: in the winter we'll head west to either Arizona, New Mexico or California. In the summers we'll head for cool mountains, ocean front locations or areas with lots and lots of huge shade trees. Perhaps we can also get the mass media to cover our first meeting so we can reach all those poor other souls out there over run with yarn. Sound like a deal?


Now you know we'd all be sneaking in some our stash to show others.....and then some of us would be looking for an opportunity to escape the meetings to look for a yarn shop. Gee, I just re-read this and it makes it sound as though I would do that.........


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh my, me, too! Online yarn is just as beautiful as store bought yarn. And, ohhhh sooooo much easier to break down and buy! I don't even have to leave the house. On the other hand, I have no knitting store within 40 minutes one way, thus, online is a necessity, right? true? I have to buy online, you all can understand that. Please????


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh sorry only 7????
Sadly you are still in the beginner stage. Yep you have a long way to go to be considered an true yarn addict.
Like when every nook and cranny has yarn. Or when you know that if you live to be 1000 years old and still not have used it all. Or when you can give away a ton of yarn and still have a ton left.
Now that is an addict.
But hang in there, it takes time to get to all the stores for the sales, use all the coupons, and snag all the yarn at yard sales, thrift shops and bazaars.
Hugs, Linda


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Linda, you have given me hope! I shall try not to buy any more yarn! HA! Like that's going to happen?


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


 . . . so proud, so proud!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

We sold our house, and most of my yarn was packed up and put into storage, Well that didn't work, I have a closet full of yarn again...... lol Also quilting material.....
This last weekend we went to Gore Ok, quilting patch to get some batting, ended up buying more material, then on to Muskogee, at Hobby Lobby and bought more yarn, on sale, the to Big lots and they had some yarn, $1 & $2 each. couldn't pass that up..... LOL


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I thought this WAS a yarn addict group! Lol!!


----------



## doespoon (Jan 26, 2013)

I won't buy yarn, today, I can't get out of the house!
I won't buy yarn!!!! unless it is on sale!
I won't buy yarn!!! unless it includes a free pattern!
I won't buy yarn!!! unless it is from a charitable store!!!
I won't buy yarn!!! unless I cannot really help myself!!!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

7 projects, thats nothing I have loads more yarn than that and I have 4 projects on the go no sorry 5 on the go now xx


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

If we can't see the yarn, surely it doesn't count...which may explain why we go out and buy more


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

It surely can't count if it is being used for a charity project. I think I have 20 HUGE plastic bins filled to the tops. Had to buy new bins for the overflow. Am trying to curb the buying for a while because there may be a move in the near future. That was a very large part of the move 3 years ago but it has been sooooo much fun using it in this house. It is Lent so I will try to ease back on the buying for a while.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

if your husband doesn't know you bought more yarn, then it doesn't count


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this site. I feel I am amongst like-minded friends


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

At the sr center in Tiffin we had an instructor which passed away a couple of months ago but she said there is a place in Heaven for all us to finish our projects. We always have several projects going with yarn plus with fabric. Some carry well when traveling or appt. Others we do at home watching TV. My daughter in law took over 200 skeins I had and now I have to replace them. Doing a great job at it. Can't join your club. Looks like you joined ours. Have fun.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

can't join your club, I am going to Michael's today. I too have a stash that will probably never get used by me, many years old, (the yarn). I started out with rough Red Heart, now it hurts my hands to use it (arthritis). My DH is always saying when he sees me heading for the yarn asile, "Why don't you use what you have"? Yeah right. Does anyone else have this problem, Hubby objecting to yarn buying?


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I have always been a "ho"arded. But since finding y'all, and all the wonderful patterns, I have become worse!!! My daughter commented, "Mama, we are this close to Hobby Lobby, and you haven't said you wanted to stop in"... Well... I DID!!! And, yes, more yarn!!! And am addicted, take meds for it... But, hey, the opportunity was there... Seize it!!!

By the way!!! I love, love, love this forum!!! Have learned so much, and enjoy our daily visits!!!


----------



## weenie (Feb 6, 2013)

You're right yorkshire england if you can't see it you need more more more.....


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

I know for a fact that with the stash being in binds, it is easier to move!


----------



## Cynthia B (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to my world. 
My stash has probably increased to beyond my ability to use up (via knitting, crochet - give away) in my lifetime. Don't know if that is good or bad.
I figure, what I spend on yarn does not get spent on stuff that adds pounds to my frame (already overweight, DO NOT NEED MORE!).
So . . . if your "stash" is making you uncomfortable - knit what you got and THEN get more.
OR simply enjoy.


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

It doesn't count as long as you buy it on a day of the week ending in Y  xx


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I will not buy no more yarn. LOL. I have a room full!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You only have yarn for 7 projects???? In my opinion, that is not a stash at all. Get with it girl - need more than that. I do and I know the rest of us KPers do too. Don't feel so bad, it is better than visiting the local bar, the local psychiatrist, or other things unmentionable here. Let's keep the yarn flowing - Oh, got an e-mail today - Michael's is having a yarn sale. Guess I'll have to hide the car keys.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

The GREAT news is that you have projects in mind for all 7 of your yarn purchases! Now the trick (IF you want to avoid a stash mountain) is just to F O C U S on those 7 projects until they are near completion before you start even thinking about more yarn.

You can do it---IF you want to. And if not---welcome to the insane sisterhood of stash addiction====SAA [Stash Addiction Anonymous]  :-D :-D


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

My husband is an enabler for my yarn addiction. Bless his heart - for our first anniversary he bought me laceweight mohair in a crocus color (special dye) at 900 yards. When I couldn't find a shawl pattern that was less than 1000 yards, and we couldn't get the same dye lot yarn (sold out!), we bought a saffron colored yarn (900 yards mohair laceweight) that I could use to as an accent for the crocus. I have also bought beads to match the crocus color. I figured to make something exquisite when I am finally able to sit down to make the Spanish Armada by Mmario (Ravely handle) or perhaps his Queen Ann Lace pattern. Of course, then I will have to find a material in a similar color so that I can make a dress to wear the shawl...

Its a good thing I am a seamstress, too.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


Amen sista. ROFLOL

I will stop buying yarn. REALLY?


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

it's a deal. You can come to up-state NY in the summer We can sit on the patio!


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I am to the point my stash is about gone, so I need to build it up again. I wiil buy yarn just as soon as I get to a shop somewhere, anywhere, just along as it is wool.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

Will demonstrate knitting at a local market today. Hope we can enlarge our group!


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

amuletmaker said:


> I am to the point my stash is about gone, so I need to build it up again. I wiil buy yarn just as soon as I get to a shop somewhere, anywhere, just along as it is wool.


How did you do thar? Get to the end of your stash?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm just going to pick up my yarn from the Fed Ex office!


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

bobbie kirchoff said:


> I will not buy no more yarn. LOL. I have a room full!


what is the cat going to sleep in? :lol:


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

<<f your husband doesn't know you bought more yarn, then it doesn't count>>

The one and only time he mentioned money and yarn I verbally swatted him down by comparing my yarn to his golf! <vbg> Hasn't brought the subject up again!!!


----------



## Domm333 (Jan 7, 2013)

I my name is Dom, and I am a YarmAdict!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I shop every Tues and Fri while my husband is at Cardio and I end up at Walmart and the cart goes straight to the yarns. Help. Even the carts are getting smart.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I have one lovely clear pink snap top tote that fits well in a corner or under the desk that is my stash when I can't find enough colors for a lap robe by using up what is left in it then I allow my self more a bit more yarn . I have set that limit and I stick to it yes I love yarn like most of us do but some of us need to set limits for what we purchase and being on this site had helped me to start that so I wont over do the yarn. I do lap robes like them to be colorful and some darker colors also for the men. I also like to make place mats for my self using chunky yarns . but I only purchase what will fit in that tote that is the limit as that is the space I have for yarn. We need to be strong and sensible people about yarns. Keep on knitting or crocheting but learn to be sensible other wise it becomes hording in a way. Think about it ladies and men .


----------



## yarn junky (May 16, 2011)

Love it, love it, Love it.

We are all hooked, & there is NO CURE.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I too have totes. One for every kind and color of yarn. My totes are the large ones that Aldi's sell for groceries. They are huge. I even have a tote full of 30 3 yards each fabric. So I don't think the just one tote is going to work for me.


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Isn't this the truth - never had a stash until joining and now I could open my own store.


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

I have such a yarn stash.that I bagged it up when I thought we were moving. It was embassing and funny when my husband but the bag in the van to take it to storage, it looked like a body. I was hoping the neighbors didn't get the wrong idea.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

I like ChrisB's comment. The only reason I am not buying more yarn today is I am not going shopping today but it is coming in the mail. Cain't wait!!!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am with you and some more. I will not buy any more yarn and patterns to go with it. AMEN


----------



## Debearly (Jan 10, 2013)

Teardrop, In addition to my yarn stash, which isn't huge but is pretty good size, I also have 5 or 6 trash bags with alpaca fleece that I need to spin, and I only have a drop spindle! I hope one day I can afford a spinning wheel!


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

ive done same thing ,altho i did knit before ,but now ,sew,bake celebration cakes, one big giant cup cake in oven now and two more to go in later lol,and also make cards of all sorts and paint acrylics and watercolours, all this money i used to waste on smoking lol now i see what i spend money on now .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a limited space for my yarn.. and since we have just moved in and getting the rest of the house set up is a priority I have not been able to spend a huge amount of time in my new craft area... I know I have aquired a lot of yarn but I'm still not real sure exactly how much.  So last weekend hubby and I were looking for something specific and the 'Grocery Outlet' had a bin of eyelash yarn.. my friend was digging through it.. I quickly grabbed several skeins and looked at her and dropped them all... I said 'he will kill me if I bring all this home' we had a good laugh and I felt great that I was able to put the yarn down and walk away... later that weekend I was in the 'Big Lots' and they had some amazing yarn for $1.00 just like the other place and I just couldn't walk away again... I just need to stay away from places that sell yarn until I know exactly what I have.. LOL then I can fill in the gaps of my yarn stash..


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the stash virus is about to infect me now that I'm knitting again. It doesn't sound as though there's a cure for it


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I knit and Crochet. Do Swedish weaving, wire wrap, seed bead, quilt, sew, scrap booking, read, kumohimo, cabichon cutting, stained glass, polymer clay and dicrohic glass. Have in a large drawer needle felting I haven't taught myself yet. Now each of these hobbies have about the same amount of supplies as the many containers of yarn I have. My husband cuts gem stones and we share one bedroom for our hobbies. I need taller ceilings. so don't cry over your 7 project yarn supply. Just keep working on it and pat yourself on the back when you finish a project. I sell my projects at craft shows so I always have a project in hand where ever I go. Unless it is eating out and I work on them in route. Time to start on a veggie garden soon so I will have to slow down on some of the above but will keep working all year on them. In between show projects I have made Christmas and Christening gifts for the family. Don't sweat it you will finish and buy more in time.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Look up DYI spinning wheel on youtube. Specifically, look at the Dodec spinning wheel. That's the one on my wish list.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The only reason we have to stash our yarns away is that architects don't design houses with hobby and hobby storage rooms. It is all their fault,!


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

Debearly said:


> Teardrop, In addition to my yarn stash, which isn't huge but is pretty good size, I also have 5 or 6 trash bags with alpaca fleece that I need to spin, and I only have a drop spindle! I hope one day I can afford a spinning wheel!


Try antique shops that don't know what they really have. I got mine there for about a $ 100. Or look in the weekly pennysaver


----------



## maz72 (Aug 8, 2012)

Since joining KP my stash has mushroomed! Today I went to buy ONE ball of eyelash to finish a Gypsycream bear - also becoming a serious addiction - and was offered an eyelash stash by another customer who doesn't enjoy using it. I need a spare spare room!!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

My name is liz and I am a yarnaholic.........


----------



## doespoon (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it really considered a stash if you know what you are going to use the yarn for? IMO, it is not, a stash is yarn waiting for projects... At least that is what I tell my husband!


----------



## doespoon (Jan 26, 2013)

martina said:


> The only reason we have to stash our yarns away is that architects don't design houses with hobby and hobby storage rooms. It is all their fault,!


I agree, it is NOT our fault. houses should automatically come with a hobby room AND a hobby storage room


----------



## helen merry (Apr 28, 2012)

me too got loads and loads, its that ice yarns fault beautiful wools at lovely prices lol x


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Boy, talk about a concept failure!!!! No more yarn? Life would be over, and no, I have no sympathy for you. Compassion, maybe!!! )


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

About 8yrs ago, while on a work related break from yarn ( 1 full-time job, 2 part-time jobs) my husband got rid of the poor neglected yarn stash. Needless to say 7 yrs jan 29th the husband became the "EX". He has no visitation right or access to the new stash--but I'm very happy to say the new stash is growing skein by skein.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey! I just realized that I, too, have become a yarn addict since joining this forum. I can't wait to get the next "fix" of a yarn order or knitting supplies coming in from an online seller. I had to buy a storage ottoman to hide my yarn "drugs" from the neighbors. I fear this is a downward spiral and I really don't want to seek help for my addiction, so I will just hang out with fellow addicts.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

house_kitty said:


> At least you are not an addict for machine embroidery, sewing, jewelry making, painting, and cross-stitch (as well as yarn for crocheting)! I 'm afraid I'd go off the wagon if I joined your group. Oh, well. At least my studio is really eclectic!


House-kitty,didn't hear you examining my craft room last night.But you missed the card making supplies and the shed full of crossstitch patterns,tee hee.Lindseymary


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow there are a lot of us out there ! 24 hours and 14 pages! Hello , my name is Jean and I am a Knitaholic/yarnaholic. I realised this when I bought 2 packs of 10 balls of yarn and sneaked it upstairs and hid it in the linen cupboard!! I attend 6 knitting groups -- 2 of which I run.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

They, the teachers, should have never taught me to knit way back in elememtary school.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

catskillgal said:


> They, the teachers, should have never taught me to knit way back in elememtary school.


It is theire fault!!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Hubby tells me I don't need anymore wool - der - what does he know anyway. If I see wool I buy it, just can't help myself


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

What a wonderful thought to have a hobby storage room ... !


doespoon said:


> martina said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason we have to stash our yarns away is that architects don't design houses with hobby and hobby storage rooms. It is all their fault,!
> ...


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

sdftrace said:


> What a wonderful thought to have a hobby storage room ... !
> 
> 
> doespoon said:
> ...


I have just commendered the box room for my craft supplies!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

We are all addicts and already have a club; it's called Knitting Paradise. lol



Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## ms_sheilab (Jun 2, 2012)

Of course I will by more yarn!


----------



## Poll (Jul 3, 2012)

I have more yarn then I can ever knit oh to only have 7lots I've just come back from Florida and I had nearly a suitcase full of yarn and cross stitch god knows what your homeland security thought as they went through my cases lol but I can't resist the lure of craft things I need help !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Yeah, like that's gonna work!


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Indeed, you are Not an addict until you run out of places to HIDE your stash, and still you buy. I have not bought yarn today. I might buy yarn tomorrow!!
NB Only 8 more days until I can knit again after my Dr banning me.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

I will buy yarn...can't control myself!


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> she (he) who dies with the most yarn wins.


 :thumbup: I like that ! :lol:


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

I am not ready to join the cause. My stash is quite large and I know when I go to the LYS - I WILL BUY MORE YARN!!!! I have to touch it and caress it and can't resist. Such an addict. 
Happy Knitting.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

mgt44 said:


> if your husband doesn't know you bought more yarn, then it doesn't count


Is that why I sneak it in the house? Seriously, he doesn't mind- he's just as bad with books & videos! I must say that checking out KP every day has also become an addiction, and you all have so many creative ideas and helpful hints that I just HAVE to go buy more yarn to try them out!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Yesterday, had very good intentions of not buying any more yarn, but store had some on sale, half price actually, so came home with another dozen balls. I have enough yarn for the next 3 years I am sure.
I find now I bypass the yarn sections in the stores, then I am not tempted.
Works for me sometimes.
Happy knitting ladies.
Sue


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

This is one addiction I have no desire to get under control


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

inishowen said:


> It doesn't count if you buy the yarn at a church sale or charity shop, does it?


Of course not, just like a doughnut has no calories if you eat it standing up!!! LOL.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

franbhines said:


> How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!


It's not to late to learn how! YOU TOO can accumulate thousands of yards of yarn just waiting for some pattern to jump out and claim it. :mrgreen:


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

no the mantra is I will buy more yarn!Iwillbuymoreyarn


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

...how can I NOT go to Michael's sale.......


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the club. Yes I'm a yarn addict! Can't help it! I can "hear" yarn calling my name in the yarn store. No use in saying I won't buy any more yarn because I know I won't stick to it. One of the members in one of my knitting groups SIGNED an affidavit in front of us stating that she was not going to buy anymore yarn until she used up her stash. Shortly after that she bought yarn at the MD Sheep & Wool Festival and at an Alpaca open house. In other words: don't make promises you can't keep. By the way some of my yarn from my craft room managed to move to my bedroom-- wonder how that happened?


----------



## Ruth Niedzielak (Sep 11, 2011)

I MUST BUY MORE YARN for all the beautiful patterns I have found through other KPers.


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL...I WILL buy more yarn, I WILL buy more yarn.....



Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## Carynjoyb (Nov 4, 2012)

I love your answer !!!! Yarn and bead addiction here.



Norma B. said:


> franbhines said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!
> ...


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

(with humor) Congrats, now you are a REAL KNITTER!


----------



## Pudgy (Aug 13, 2012)

I sat here an laughed all the way through these posts. I wil not buy more yarn unless I have to. LOL I have had such fun in the past years buying yarn and watching it stack. I do have to get busy and use at least some of it. I am in Jacksonville, FL and I love the shop "A Stitch in Time" on University Blvd. West. They have beautiful yarn, and so does Hobby Lobby on Atlantic Blvd. A yarn shop is a huge magnet for me. Can't say I will join the "I will not bury more yarn" group.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Carynjoyb said:


> I love your answer !!!! Yarn and bead addiction here.


Then you are DOUBLY blessed! Bead shops are just as addictive as yarn shops.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Only 7?????? Hmmm . . . .Not sure if that qualifies yet. . . .


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Only 7 projects? I have been knitting for over 50 years and crocheting for over 30 years and my yarn stash, which I just organized, is in eight 18 gal. bins, plus some smaller containers and a couple of boxes. Don't know how many projects worth that is, but I know I will never be able to use it all up in this lifetime. It is beautiful to look at and to touch and to try to plan how I will use it. Oh the wonder of having a stash of yarn!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gayn said:


> I can totally relate to this aswell. I must say I've turned into a yarn and pattern addict myself since joining KP. I agree a group must be set up.
> I will not buy any new yarn. (unless of course it's on sale or it calls to me) :lol: :lol:


Ditto


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay,now its not I Will Buy More Yarn...It's I DID BUY MORE YARN! Just got back with more for my stash. Now to find a place to 'stash' it all!!!


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

I definitely am a yarn addict.I looooooove yarn all colors all types.When I pass a yarn store I must stop.I confess I am hopeless when it comes to yarn and you know what?I love it.


----------



## GrannyNan (Jan 17, 2013)

I hate to think many projects I have the pattern and yarn for. YIKES!! If it were only 7, I would be happy. Then yesterday I received my Patternworks order with a new book ("Sock-Yarn Shawls: 15 Lacy Knitted Shawl Patterns"). At least I won't have to go out and purchase any sock yarn.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I will buy more new yarn.
> I will but more new yarn.
> I will buy more new yarn.
> Sorry I can't join your club!
> I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


Knitting is better than smoking or drinking or doing drugs. All addictions! But this one usually has a great outcome and something for either a loved one or yourself (a loved one.)


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I realized just how addicted I was when I started to stress over what yarn I will take with me on my Amtrak trip across the country and I don't even go until late November. How many projects should I pack for? I also wonder if I will have to leave some clothes home to make room for the yarn.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

I cannot be cured,just back from buying more yarn. oh well----------


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I will not buy any more yarn - Yeah! Words are cheap -that is easier said than done!!


----------



## pansy2 (Jan 28, 2013)

I will not lie to me YES I will buy new yarn in any new/old color. I love yarn!1


----------



## Marina Pearson (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh! So funny. Seriously! I'm still laughing. I'll try to repeat the saying, but I don't have much faith that it will work. Just roll with the stash and enjoy your 7 projects.
Blessings


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

But, but, but, whimper, whimper, I really need that yarn! I know I don't have a pattern for it yet, but I really need it! PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marina Pearson said:


> Oh! So funny. Seriously! I'm still laughing. I'll try to repeat the saying, but I don't have much faith that it will work. Just roll with the stash and enjoy your 7 projects.
> Blessings


Marina Pearson, I'm with you :-D


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Gayn said:


> I can totally relate to this aswell. I must say I've turned into a yarn and pattern addict myself since joining KP. I agree a group must be set up.
> I will not buy any new yarn. (unless of course it's on sale or it calls to me) :lol: :lol:


Or is a pretty color, or feels soft and nice, or???


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

Please check Ebay for "Babe's Fibre Garden spinning wheels" they are inexpensive and made from PVC pipes and a wheel chair wheel. I have the one called "Fibre Starter" with a single treadle. One day I hope to get the converter kit and make it a double treadle.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> 7 projects? You are not a yarn addict. I have about seven projects going presently, and enough yarn for I don't know how many.


Same here, lol.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

An addict can come in "all shapes".To some, one or two drinks can be "all she wrote"! Maybe buying yarn to where now you have 7 projects to knit can now be an addiction.I know that's how I started out, only with less then seven projects .Now I have yarn that will probably outlast me.( I did make a promise not to buy any yarn during lent.It's only the 3'd day of lent and I'm looking at Knit Picks new prima cotton!)YIKES!!!


----------



## BlueOakCyn (Feb 14, 2013)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


It could be worse. I decided the thing to do was spin my own yarn, now I "collect" sheep and llamas!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

nit witty said:


> jgarrett28 said:
> 
> 
> > I will buy more new yarn.
> ...


So true.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

knitbreak said:


> An addict can come in "all shapes".To some, one or two drinks can be "all she wrote"! Maybe buying yarn to where now you have 7 projects to knit can now be an addiction.I know that's how I started out, only with less then seven projects .Now I have yarn that will probably outlast me.( I did make a promise not to buy any yarn during lent.It's only the 3'd day of lent and I'm looking at Knit Picks new prima cotton!)YIKES!!!


Yeah, I just placed an order...so much for Lenten observances!


----------



## donagale (May 24, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


we can call it "SABLE" = stash acquisition beyond life expectancy


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

donagale said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mwilde818 (Feb 9, 2013)

My mom was a seamstress and had a stockpile of material...I am a knitter and have a stockpile of yarn. (Along with knitting needles in various sizes, materials.... wood, plastic, metal...and shapes...single pointed, dbl. pointed, circular, etc.) It's an addiction!


----------



## Pudgy (Aug 13, 2012)

Marina, I too, am with you. These posts are as funny as it getrs. It is wonderful to see all of the humor and gaiety dislayed over a pile of yarn. LOL Only another addict could understand.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I see that so far this subject has gone to Page No. 17. Sorry ladies,my heart is broken, and cannot venture that far, but I am beginning to think one of the cures for what ails me is to become a yarn ho. Move over ladies, you will have to get up early in the morning to get ahead of me every day..........


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

tmlester said:


> knitbreak said:
> 
> 
> > An addict can come in "all shapes".To some, one or two drinks can be "all she wrote"! Maybe buying yarn to where now you have 7 projects to knit can now be an addiction.I know that's how I started out, only with less then seven projects .Now I have yarn that will probably outlast me.( I did make a promise not to buy any yarn during lent.It's only the 3'd day of lent and I'm looking at Knit Picks new prima cotton!)YIKES!!!
> ...


LOL LOL ROFL.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

To the lady who is packing for an Amtrak trip in November. Don't strain yourself worrying about it, as yarn withdrawal is extremely painful, and may even mean you can't make the trip. Oh No - just leave the clothes behind and wear the yarn as you knit it. Problem solved, and happy lady.


----------



## Brit33 (Nov 2, 2012)

nitrpat said:


> I thought this WAS a yarn addict group! Lol!!


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Maureen Rogers (Feb 7, 2013)

all this about collecting yarns. I have so much wool stashed away, but my problem is knitting needles. I inherited my mother in laws, my daughter in laws mothers and my mothers. Bundles and bundles of them and I am so attached to the lot and just love taking them all out and repacking. This is what happens when you are over 70+. you forget what to do with them. Maureen


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

seamus said:


> To the lady who is packing for an Amtrak trip in November. Don't strain yourself worrying about it, as yarn withdrawal is extremely painful, and may even mean you can't make the trip. Oh No - just leave the clothes behind and wear the yarn as you knit it. Problem solved, and happy lady.


I love this, soooooooo funny


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

It's not even been 12 hours since I said 'I will not buy anymore yarn' and I've already fallen off the wagon :lol: I happened to pass Hobbycraft today and they have 3 for 2 on all their yarn so I came away with more for my stash (it was just calling out to me) I also bought 2 sock books which were more or less half price. It would've been rude not too I reckon. :lol:


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry!

We're not politicians...we cannot tell a lie!!!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Brit33 said:


> nitrpat said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this WAS a yarn addict group! Lol!!
> ...


Oh no, you mean it's not!!! :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Why not take enough to work on going to your destination, before you start back back your finishedwork and mail it home. So then you will have room for the yarn you have purchsed while on vacation. Just take pattern with you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

tmlester said:


> Brit33 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrpat said:
> ...


I was ready to sign up!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Why do people talk about yarn addiction like it's a bad thing? I think it is wonderful!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

my New Year resolution was not to buy any new wool, and then I was given a voucher for my birthday, and a large bagful of wool arrived at my door............... 

somewhere there is a conspiracy against me......


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Cindyann said:


> You guys are so hilarious! I have only been knitting about six months and I have already bought so much that the cute little container bin I got for Christmas was too small when I got it. I just love it! I buy it with no project in mind even or have a project in mind and think it would look good in three different yarns! Yep, I am way way over the top!


You are on your way to being a member of a very select club. Keep it going

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Pam


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I will not buy any new yarn........today :XD:


Love it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Colonialcat: congratulations on such control. ;-)


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Omg! We are all enablers! Ain't it fun!!???


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BlueOakCyn said:


> It could be worse. I decided the thing to do was spin my own yarn, now I "collect" sheep and llamas!


OH DEAR!!! Now THAT'S what I call BEEEG time addiction!! But at least you get to pet your projects before, during, and after they're finished. I guess it's a good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Jo Lee (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are a snow bird does that mean you can have a stash at both places? You've set me free!!!


----------



## Someothercat (Jan 9, 2013)

TOO LATE -- I already shopped online today -- Twice!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Maureen Rogers said:


> all this about collecting yarns. I have so much wool stashed away, but my problem is knitting needles. I inherited my mother in laws, my daughter in laws mothers and my mothers. Bundles and bundles of them and I am so attached to the lot and just love taking them all out and repacking. This is what happens when you are over 70+. you forget what to do with them. Maureen


 :roll: DANG!!! I wish you wouldn't talk about what happens to us over 70! Makes me start to wonder about over 80. (Now, WHAT was it we were talking about?)


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Its ok we need to keep our collection of followers going .......you go girl build a stash


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> 7 projects? You are not a yarn addict. I have about seven projects going presently, and enough yarn for I don't know how many.


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## A. THOMPSON (Dec 4, 2012)

:mrgreen: OKAY!
I will not buy anymore yarn
I WILL not buy anymore yarn
I will NOT buy anymore yarn
I will not BUY anymore yarn....wait did you know that Joann has ALL YARNS on sale for 30% off?


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Rosette said:


> Why do people talk about yarn addiction like it's a bad thing? I think it is wonderful!


Ummmm, well, when the babies are going without shoes, and the husband hasn't had a hot meal in three weeks, and the roof needs repaired, and only the electric bill has been paid (can't knit in the dark) AND YOU'RE BUYING YARN, then maybe it IS a bad thing. :lol: But then again, important things should always come first. :thumbup:


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Not buy more yarn???? Are you nuts????? Heck, there is no fun in that......


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Well....I fell off the wagon AGAIN today. Went to JoAnn's to 'browse' and browsed my way right over to the yarn aisle. There was a younger lady in there and - catch this - I talked her into about a half a cart of yarn because she kept asking me what I thought about this and that and telling me the colors she wanted. When she got ready to leave I told her she couldn't because her cart wasn't full - she said not to worry, she'd be back! Another hoarder in the making! And me? Well.....I found this yarn Sensations Rosario Multi and I'd pick it up and put it back and finally took 4 of the 6 and then went back and got the other 2 because it looked lonely in the bin. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Have you considered taking disposable clothing, so that your suitcase will have room to bring yarn home in instead of worrying about what yarn to take with you and not having room for clothing? I read about a woman going to Europe with clothing from Goodwill or Salvation Army. As she wore an outfit it went into the trash. Say she had 14 outfits for 14 days. All went into the trash. So that when she returned, she had room for all the wonderful yarn she purchased on her trip.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry can't join your club either - I must have obsessive addiction I have two wardrobes full plus a couple of boxes - mind you do supply my girls with wool for their projects and do a lot of charity knitting etc CAN'T HAVE ENOUGH WOOL STASH
NOW CAN WE....


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

all i can say is hahaha that is funny. now i do not feel so bad. I LOVE YARN


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

I meant to also add that my favortie now is the wools and alpacas and mohair. man i love these yarns.


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

I am waiting for some yarn to arrive, probably not until Monday! I am going crazy not knitting. Oh I have a few projects that need tweeking, but I need a project to do while I am watching TV. I finished a washcloth and added it to my growing collection of washclothes! I have 2 baby blankets I need to knit and that is what the in coming yarn is for. I wish I had a larger stash. You are lucky!


----------



## chi ladyknitter (Nov 20, 2012)

laurajea said:


> I meant to also add that my favortie now is the wools and alpacas and mohair. man i love these yarns.


Yes So do I Love the wool and Alpacas!


----------



## Mar 18 (Feb 4, 2011)

This was a bad day to read this------I have been in the closet trying to organize my "yarn shop". ;-)! Where does it all come from?? Good luck with your vow------betcha won't keep it!!!! Happy to hear from a happy knitter. I am working on afghan for granddaughter who just got engaged----I am trying to only work on it and no other project-------it is tough!! God Bless Mar 18


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I will buy more new yarn.
> I will but more new yarn.
> I will buy more new yarn.
> Sorry I can't join your club!
> I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


Is that a crochet pun?


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurajea (Feb 7, 2013)

yep a cute pun at that, have funned you hooked person


----------



## smvogle (May 15, 2011)

You should have posted this yesterday and maybe, just maybe I wouldn't have gone out last night and bought more...Nah, I'm a yarn ho too!


----------



## lacey01 (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I've already considered that I will have yarn to work on the trip back because of purchases, just didn't think of shipping finished stuff home. That will make lots of room for new yarn for the trip home.


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I bought more yarn!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Well....I fell off the wagon AGAIN today. Went to JoAnn's to 'browse' and browsed my way right over to the yarn aisle. There was a younger lady in there and - catch this - I talked her into about a half a cart of yarn because she kept asking me what I thought about this and that and telling me the colors she wanted. When she got ready to leave I told her she couldn't because her cart wasn't full - she said not to worry, she'd be back! Another hoarder in the making! And me? Well.....I found this yarn Sensations Rosario Multi and I'd pick it up and put it back and finally took 4 of the 6 and then went back and got the other 2 because it looked lonely in the bin. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


OH, you are one sick lady! That poor young woman had NO defense!! Next thing (as I've warned in other threads) you'll be standing around school yards waving colorful yarn skeins at the innocent little kids. You'll be put on a list of Known Pedoyarnophiles. For shame! FOR SHAME!!! :hunf:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea! Shore out to buy more this weekend. Tell me not to drink better chance of that happening..... lol lol lol


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I am just going to look at the wool. I am not going to buy
Well maybe I could just buy a little
How good does it feel as you walk out the shop with new wool in a lovely colour in a nice carrier bag. !!!!!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> I will buy more new yarn.
> I will but more new yarn.
> I will buy more new yarn.
> Sorry I can't join your club!
> I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


Me too!!!!! I will I will I will. 
Since I married a man with a home in the desert of California... and I had a home in Oregon... we decided to spend time in both places. Now not only do I have a stash in the home in Oregon, I have one in the desert as well. I am double stashed!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> BeadsbyBeadz said:
> 
> 
> > Well....I fell off the wagon AGAIN today. Went to JoAnn's to 'browse' and browsed my way right over to the yarn aisle. There was a younger lady in there and - catch this - I talked her into about a half a cart of yarn because she kept asking me what I thought about this and that and telling me the colors she wanted. When she got ready to leave I told her she couldn't because her cart wasn't full - she said not to worry, she'd be back! Another hoarder in the making! And me? Well.....I found this yarn Sensations Rosario Multi and I'd pick it up and put it back and finally took 4 of the 6 and then went back and got the other 2 because it looked lonely in the bin. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> ...


ROFL. No, she was in her upper 20's and said knitting was the one thing she could do when she was a child as she had behavior problems. Her grandmother taught her - I asked if knitting was soothing to her and she said yes. She talked about a million words a minute so I knew she was still hyper. Her sister had just given birth to twins and she was so excited about knitting for them too. She was a delight to talk with and she said her boyfriend asked for something made in earth tones - so she's found the right guy, she is so excited about trying new yarns and new patterns, and I told her about this forum. We were laughing about buying yarn and being addicted and she said there were much worse things to be addicted to. She made the day even more fun as we laughed so much! :lol:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I will not buy any new yarn........today :XD:[/quote]

Me either. I just got back from shopping and bought 2 skeins of Caron Simply Soft "Party". It has a little "bling" which seems to be what I like right now. So I should be good for today. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Husband said lets go out and eat. Had to drive 35 miles and they had a Joann fabric store. Of course I gathered up my coupons and bought more yarn. Fist Gr grand baby coming that is a girl. the first girls since the last 5 were boys. someone gave me a pattern for a dress and it is now a project to start on. Isn't it in the Bible somewhere that woman must buy yarn. I sure hope so, but I think I miss read it.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

I will not buy any yarn---today or tonight. I will go thru
the supply I alreay have purchased to see if any of it will 
work for what I want to make.


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I may have enough for several lifetimes and really enjoy it.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I cant hear you La la la la la fingers in ears!! lol


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I admit I'm a yarnaholic and patternaholic but I REFUSE to get help. Nope don't see a problem here


----------



## Clasycarla (Feb 4, 2013)

I really am not buying any yarn til April when I go to a knitting retreat. Have to replace a broken knit-picks needle but am afried to go to the yarn shop til then. LOL


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Clasycarla said:


> I really am not buying any yarn til April when I go to a knitting retreat. Have to replace a broken knit-picks needle but am afried to go to the yarn shop til then. LOL


No knitting until April because of the broken needle *or* no buying until April? I predict you'll be making string figures on your fingers in 2 months if you don't knit! :lol:


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

How dare you say such words of sacrigle,hahoa I started staching years ago and got rid of a bunch and started over again. And NO!!!! I will NOT STOP BUYING YARN or buying fleeces for spinning or I should say roving. My dh said I couldn't buy any more and guess what next fiber show he keept say you ought to buy this one and on and on. Got a love him.


----------



## Clasycarla (Feb 4, 2013)

I am not supposed to knit because of tendonitis.... ya right, I try to knit with spilt on but that doesnt work very, the yarn sticks to the velcro. Not to worry that I cant knit because of the broken needle, I have quite a stash of needles too.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Clasycarla said:


> I am not supposed to knit because of tendonitis.... ya right, I try to knit with spilt on but that doesnt work very, the yarn sticks to the velcro. Not to worry that I cant knit because of the broken needle, I have quite a stash of needles too.


Sorry about the tendonitis - I'm sure knitting doesn't help that situaton. If you are going to continue knitting, how about putting exercise wrist bands over your splint's velcro?


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry Juleen, I like this addiction!!!!
I don't smoke, 
I don't drink, 
I don't do drugs. 
Last year ended up with hospital visit and found I suffer from General anxiety disorder, with panic disorder, which adds up to depression........and am on 1 medicine for that. And the advice of my doctor and nurse? "take up knitting" 
And my family loves it!!! I knit alot, and so I buy yarn alot. Sometimes from Joanns, some on the internet, and I even shop at the thrift store for my yarn. The more I have, the More I knit. 7 projects! Try 7 large plastic bins, with a few shopping bags full. This is a good addiction. 
Sorry not joining any YA........(yarn anonymous)
My name is maggie and I AM a yarn junkie


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

janwalla said:


> I cant hear you La la la la la fingers in ears!! lol


Lol lol :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pam d (Sep 18, 2012)

Just what I said exactly. But guess what, on Tuesday my friend gave me a 25% off voucher for Hobbycraft. At present they are running a 3 for 2 offer on their yarn.
On Wednesday, through wind hail and snow I battled, just to get to Hobbycraft. and yes, I bought some more yarn. It was just crying out for me. Keep knitting


----------



## lesajack (Nov 21, 2012)

I will not buy yarn, but, I am addicted to buying patterns, could open a shop...


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

I too am hooked on wash cloths and cotton yarn. A good way to keep those fingers limbered up between larger projects. And I love FREE patterns.


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

I love to buy yarn too. I stared knitting only a few months ago and now hide the yarn under the bed&#128077;


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

only 7 new projects? don't worry - you can get caught up with the rest of us! lol!


Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

Judy50 said:


> I love to buy yarn too. I stared knitting only a few months ago and now hide the yarn under the bed&#55357;&#56397;


Are your BEAUTIFUL roses a Valentines Day gift?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I will not buy more yarn, I will not buy more yarn, ah, heck....Who's coming with me to the yarn store?


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

i will go with you! when do we leave?? there is always room for more in the stash!


dragontearsoflove said:


> I will not buy more yarn, I will not buy more yarn, ah, heck....Who's coming with me to the yarn store?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I think i qualify tojoinyour group!

Betty fromcanada


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I just bought 7 new skeins of yarn (2 red and 5 grey! I am so happy, but I left 5 grey. I may have to go get those.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Besides why lie to myself any ways.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

LunaDragon said:


> I just bought 7 new skeins of yarn (2 red and 5 grey! I am so happy, but I left 5 grey. I may have to go get those.


I think you should. Did they have a nice pink to go along with? I think you should get that too. Love gray and pink.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> I will buy more new yarn.
> I will but more new yarn.
> I will buy more new yarn.
> Sorry I can't join your club!
> I quit smoking 7 yrs. ago and started buying new yarn instead now I'm hooked!!!


Congratulations on quitting smoking! Heck you can pay for a whole stash with what you are saving on cigarettes and you are healthier on top of that! Smoking is a horrid habit to break! Knitting is not in the same sip code! Joan 8060


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I am not a yarn addict. I may have yarn that I havent seen in a while but I do use it. I am a frugal shopper, I only buy yarn on sale.
Karon


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Sometimes it's just rude not to buy the yarn.


----------



## Judy50 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jar2Jam said:


> Judy50 said:
> 
> 
> > I love to buy yarn too. I stared knitting only a few months ago and now hide the yarn under the bed��
> ...


Yes


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

karonwurst said:


> I am not a yarn addict. I may have yarn that I havent seen in a while but I do use it. I am a frugal shopper, I only buy yarn on sale.
> Karon


Oh, my poor dear. Stick with us and we will help you get over that problem. HA! Kidding, of course, wish I was as frugal. I was once but got over it.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

hen said:


> Sometimes it's just rude not to buy the yarn.


WELL OF COURSE!! The shop owner (or the JoAnn's or the internet source) doesn't buy it for herself. She (they all) buy it for you and me. And that would be terribly rude not to take advantage of their generosity of spirit. It would hurt their feelings. Oh yes, too rude!! :roll:


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Oooooh oooooh ooooh! Look at this! New Pima cotton yarn. Summer's coming! OOOOH! Check out these yummy colors
Billow $5.99 / hank

Content: 100% Pima Cotton 
Weight: Bulky Weight
Knitting Gauge: 3 - 3.75 sts = 1" on #10 - 11 needles (6.0mm-8.0mm)
Crochet Gauge: 811 sc = 4'' on K-M hooks (6.5mm - 9mm)
Amount: 120 yards/100 gram hank
Care: Hand Wash/Dry Flat

"Billow is all about creature comforts: oversized cowls and wraps, lazy weekend pullovers, and cozy blankets that hug you back. Eight plies of super soft pima cotton create a slightly thick and thin texture for a feel that is both rustic and modern all at once. A bulky weight yarn, Billow works up quickly while the luxuriously soft feel makes it the perfect treat for those with sensitive skin. With a contemporary and sophisticated palette that spans 16 stunning colors, Billows cloud-like softness is sure to tempt your needles and hooks to cast on your next project right away." 

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY EVERYBODY! (The devil made me do it.)


----------



## hlynnknits (May 27, 2011)

So glad you joined the club! If you saw my stash you'd faint!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Oooooh oooooh ooooh! Look at this! New Pima cotton yarn. Summer's coming! OOOOH! Check out these yummy colors
> Billow $5.99 / hank
> 
> Content: 100% Pima Cotton
> ...


Got the e-mail from KnitPicks today about this new yarn ... it really looks yummy! And I have a pattern for a swimsuit coverup that it might just be perfect for! :mrgreen:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> and it doesn't count if it is on sale.


LOL!


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

I have no stash ...

IF it's bought on sale ... it doesn't count,
IF it is given to me ... it doesn't count,
IF it's for a project ... it doesn't count,
IF it's for an idea ... it doesn't count,
IF it's inherited ... it doesn't count,
IF it's a gotta have just because ... it doesn't count

I have a room of shelving and tubs that are organized and filled to the brim with an array of fabric and fiber and craft related items. I close the door and I don't see it ... it doesn't count.

Therefore ... I have no stash


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

DuelingNeedles said:


> I have no stash ...
> 
> IF it's bought on sale ... it doesn't count,
> IF it is given to me ... it doesn't count,
> ...


Poor baby! You should just rush out and get some so you can join our club.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Oooooh oooooh ooooh! Look at this! New Pima cotton yarn. Summer's coming! OOOOH! Check out these yummy colors
> Billow $5.99 / hank
> 
> Content: 100% Pima Cotton
> ...


The devil made you do it... a likely story. BUT, you are the first person who's post has mentioned Valentine Day. A Happy one to you too. My daughter and I made cookies and distributing them today. Take your pick:


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

i know ... as a matter of fact I have to go to the LYS with a question and i never seem to leave empty handed. Plus I do believe I have a few 50% off coupons for JoAnn's. I have a new nephew that was just born on the 8th that I have to spoil ... err make heirloom items for


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

It is an addiction. At least it won't harm your health. Only your wallet.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

Can't afford it any other way.
Karon


----------



## ecedman (Dec 28, 2012)

I wished I had that problem. I CAN'T afford to buy yarn but I am addicted to knitting. And as soon as I set up my loom, I'll be addicted to weaving and I still have no yarn. I have a couple of very old sweaters I am thinking of unraveling...


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a small loom but do not know how to thread it. It is part of my inheritance from my mother back in 1996.
Karon


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

start putting all you change in a jar. It won't be long and you will have enough to buy some yarn. Big Lots has some for $1.00 and $2.00. Check it out.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I also have a large loom and have yet to figure out the instructions. Got all the material for it.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

You are now legally one of us. Kepp on buying. Think of all those poor people trying to sell it. And the ones making it.


----------



## joannelee (Dec 21, 2011)

But if it is on sale it is hard to resist.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, no snowbird here! We sweat the heat out here in Arizona, but, I do admit that summer is when we travel the most. Of course, the first thing packed is lots of yarn! :O)


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I have created my own addition. I was hospitalized 3 times from mid November until December 24. Each time I was discharged I went home and ordered yarn on line. ( I couldn't go to my LYS as my health wouldn't allow it. ). I told myself I would order only yarn that was on sale, or colors discontinued, or close out yarn. That's what I did. But do you know how many yarn sites there are on the Internet? I can easily say 50 or more. I think I have hit them all!!!. They remain in their boxes or in the large plastic bags they sent with the yarn. I can see that my DH and I will need to move out of our house to make room for my new stash. But I haven't told you the worst of this addiction. I can't stop myself, I order yarn almost every day. I used the excuse that I just got out of the hospital and needed something to make me feel better. But I haven't been in the hospital since Dec. 24, so what's my excuse now? I know I need help, but I fear there's no end to this cycle. I can handle it, I think?????


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

start going to some free knit pattern sites. Get hooked on them and start using up some of your stash. I go through lots of copy paper.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Juleen,

Consider yourself lucky and in good shape if you only have yarn for 7 projects. 

How about 7 x 70, or 70 projects is what I probably have, or much more. My closets/chest, etc are overflowing with yarn. It was actually making me sick which is why I sold and got rid of a lot of it. I felt consumed. It's really not a good feeling when you feel overwhelmed with stuff (even yarn) around you that you are not using! Some of it, I absolutely have no plans to part with, if it hangs around for another few years!!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Sheesh - 7 projects? You are not an addict yet . . . you're not even close to approaching SABLE (stash acquisition beyond life expectancy). That's when you know your an addict.


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

knitbreak said:


> An addict can come in "all shapes".To some, one or two drinks can be "all she wrote"! Maybe buying yarn to where now you have 7 projects to knit can now be an addiction.I know that's how I started out, only with less then seven projects .Now I have yarn that will probably outlast me.( I did make a promise not to buy any yarn during lent.It's only the 3'd day of lent and I'm looking at Knit Picks new prima cotton!)YIKES!!!


Good lenten resolution. Have to tell my knitting friends.
:lol:


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Ditto.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> DuelingNeedles said:
> 
> 
> > I have no stash ...
> ...


You are bad!! Did the devil make you say that too?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Judy50 said:


> I love to buy yarn too. I stared knitting only a few months ago and now hide the yarn under the bed👍


Someone once suggested stuffing her pillow and decorative couch pillows with stash. Tee hee hee.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I think of you as organized and prepared for the future. Your yarn is attached to projects not just bought and stored away with no plans.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

nooo Maam! i firmly believe in the phrase ... out of sight, out of mind. therefore i have no stash :shock: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ashblondie (Dec 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> It doesn't count if you buy the yarn at a church sale or charity shop, does it?


Absolutely not! It's all about giving to others, right? Some times I give til it hurts, but that's another story. :wink:


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

Norma B, I just received that email from Knit picks about Billow. Tempted, tempted.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

MUHAHAHAHA! The addiction continues to grow.....


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

It's lent - and I 'cannot' give up my yarn!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> The devil made you do it... a likely story. BUT, you are the first person who's post has mentioned Valentine Day. A Happy one to you too. My daughter and I made cookies and distributing them today. Take your pick:


What gorgeous cookies!!! I like them all, but if I must choose, the one on the top right----no, the one bottom center---oooh, the one right in the middle. Hmmm. I'd just take them all and then you won't have to worry about distribution! THANK YOU! Yummm.


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I love the patterns too. Could supply a store, too. Keeps me going. Have the yarn and patterns to do anything I want whenever I can. Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

ireneofnc said:


> Juleen,
> 
> Consider yourself lucky and in good shape if you only have yarn for 7 projects.
> 
> How about 7 x 70, or 70 projects is what I probably have, or much more. My closets/chest, etc are overflowing with yarn. It was actually making me sick which is why I sold and got rid of a lot of it. I felt consumed. It's really not a good feeling when you feel overwhelmed with stuff (even yarn) around you that you are not using! Some of it, I absolutely have no plans to part with, if it hangs around for another few years!!


Seriously, you're being honest here, and I appreciate your sense of frustration, desperation and (maybe even guilt?) There are lots of explanations for your feelings, but Feng Shui phylosophy deals with clutter and excess "things" around you. They also clutter up and block your inner lifeline, your chi'i, and can cause actual illness. You obviously went about thinning it out in a good way, choosing what you really wanted to keep. Had you not done that, you'd have suffered even more distress at what you'd made yourself give up. Just knit up what you can and add to it as needed---CAREFULLY! Good luck!!! :thumbup:


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > The devil made you do it... a likely story. BUT, you are the first person who's post has mentioned Valentine Day. A Happy one to you too. My daughter and I made cookies and distributing them today. Take your pick:
> ...


No point mentioning it when the day has been and gone, and the following day is almost over too..... it depends on where you are in the world when you read a post................


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Palenque1978 said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > DuelingNeedles said:
> ...


Oh yes. Absolutely. I cannot take responsibility for Old Nick poking me in the ribs and telling me what to write. :twisted:


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok. If I don't buy yarn, then I will buy more chocolate and go to Weight Watchers. Which is cheaper?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

too bad you live so far i would go over and help you set it up


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

karonwurst said:


> I have a small loom but do not know how to thread it. It is part of my inheritance from my mother back in 1996.
> Karon


sorry should of pressed on quote reply oh well like i said wish i lived closer i would go over and help you set it up


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I will SO buy more yarn, and you can't stop me! :lol:


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry can not join. Bought cotton yarn from Walmart today. Then ordered Yarn from Herschners today. Stash is growing by leaps and bounds!!!!! Not sorry either! I am a yarnaholic and my name is Jo. Happy Stash building!!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

The way prices are going up, we best buy all we can because next week it might double in cost and they will make the balls smaller. Buy, buy, buy. We can quit later.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was in my Walmart the other day and swung over to the yarn section just to see what they had. Man, was I pleasantly surprised to see the wonderful selection they had.

Taking my granddaughters over there next week so they can pick out some super chunky and learn how to arm knit :mrgreen:


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I won't buy anymore today or tomorrow simply because I have nowhere to put it. I have so much stash here now my hubby keeps saying you have enough now right? lol


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

OMG I just cannot resist yarn if I think it is a bargain. My DH is very tolerant of my Obsession. He has never refused me any yarn. Now my son is another story very verbal about how much yarn I have. Has said on frequent occasions that he is going to put all my yarn in the yard and cremate my body when I die. I told him I would not leave the him. I would leave it to a friend.

My DH is also very proud of my hobby, and all the things I make.   :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

My hubby laughs if I come home with more yarn. He says where are you going to put it now? He also is very tolerant of my stash thankfully. I am getting orders from my grandchildren all the time on what they want me to make next for them. Hubby says they will keep me busy.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

But it's all so soft and pretty!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


 :shock: :lol: I prefer to use the term yarnholic.. :lol:


----------



## Maureen Rogers (Feb 7, 2013)

so glad I joined this knitting forum, its a laugh a minute and I thought I was nutty.wow


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Who me???? buying yarn. No not me dear DH. It's that mouse beside YOUR keyboard that nibbles its way around the internet.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

I like that disast er prepardness .

The need for yarn is demanding 

such rewarding projects to complete

Pure Joy


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

This is awesome, I need to tell myself to stay home, because I will for sure come home with more yarn and a new book with new patterns in it. It's certainly better being a yarnholic than lots of other holics.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> franbhines said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!
> ...


Also think about the store, lys and the economy. The other thing you could think about is that you are being kind to yourself and your purse when you buy the yarn on sale because you can use the excuse that you saved money. That makes more sense to me as well. MHO


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'm a yarn addict too, but my hubby goes to auctions and boot sales and comes home with bags and boxes of yarn, so I don't really stand a chance to reform now do I !?!?!?! LOL !!!


Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i will agree with you liz as im a woolaholic as i cant resist buying wool when im in the shop and i can never just buy one for what im working on i always get at least 8 to 10 at a time which is once a month when im in town.

i think we have a problem when buying wool arent we.

its great i love it.

angela



lizmaxwell said:


> My name is liz and I am a yarnaholic.........


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

sorry for being ignorant helen but may i ask you what do you mean by ice yarns and where do you buy it from as im not knowing what and where to get it from.

the wool sounds great so i have been looking for some new wool and i would love to try this one.

angela



helen merry said:


> me too got loads and loads, its that ice yarns fault beautiful wools at lovely prices lol x


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may i say that i agree with you as i started crocheting with my nana when i were young a long time ago then i now make cards etc and from last october i started knitting so im a new b at it and i have made some beani hats,scarf's and im going to try mitts/gloves so if you have any instructions for them i would appreiciate it as i have trouble reading patterns as i have dyslexia and i get so confused with patterns.

i to have a craftroom but now its nearly up to the ceiling and my hubby walks in there and walks straight back out and he says to me how can you found anything and i say i no where everything is.

angela



lindseymary said:


> house_kitty said:
> 
> 
> > At least you are not an addict for machine embroidery, sewing, jewelry making, painting, and cross-stitch (as well as yarn for crocheting)! I 'm afraid I'd go off the wagon if I joined your group. Oh, well. At least my studio is really eclectic!
> ...


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may i ask you where you get your wool from and what make of wool do you use as i use robin paintbox which i buy from shaws which i think this wool is just lovely and soft to use.

angela from wales



jean-bean said:


> Wow there are a lot of us out there ! 24 hours and 14 pages! Hello , my name is Jean and I am a Knitaholic/yarnaholic. I realised this when I bought 2 packs of 10 balls of yarn and sneaked it upstairs and hid it in the linen cupboard!! I attend 6 knitting groups -- 2 of which I run.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i can just say i agree with you and its great hear.

angela



ForgetfulFi said:


> We are all addicts and already have a club; it's called Knitting Paradise. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Don't feel bad about that, I buy crochet cotton by the hundreds and have about ten projects going at the same time!!! Maybe the elves or fairies can help to finish it all?


----------



## ToniSpeaks (Apr 25, 2012)

Just rest for a few minutes - put your feet up - have a glass of wine - and join the rest of us!!! LOL - We will all have to ask for forgiveness one day ref: our ''stash(es)"


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may i ask you a question can you tell me what make of wool do they sell in hobbycraft as i have never bought wool in hobbycraft as i usually only buy my card stuff in there when i go there a few times a year and i usually use robin paintbox wool from shaws and its so soft and they have a load of different colours and even mixed colours together.

angela from wales



Gayn said:


> It's not even been 12 hours since I said 'I will not buy anymore yarn' and I've already fallen off the wagon :lol: I happened to pass Hobbycraft today and they have 3 for 2 on all their yarn so I came away with more for my stash (it was just calling out to me) I also bought 2 sock books which were more or less half price. It would've been rude not too I reckon. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

im reading all these posts and i think im a member also as i cant go passed a wool shop without just popping in there to see if there are any offers on the wool and i just love to feel the wool and i love to see all the wonderful colours i can buy.

angela from wales



lavertera said:


> Cindyann said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are so hilarious! I have only been knitting about six months and I have already bought so much that the cute little container bin I got for Christmas was too small when I got it. I just love it! I buy it with no project in mind even or have a project in mind and think it would look good in three different yarns! Yep, I am way way over the top!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Old'n'Crazy (Dec 19, 2012)

Some of my stash is over 20 yrs old! I bought a load of cones at an auction for £5 and despite knitting several jumpers and cardigans there is still loads left!....and then theres all the yarn I've bought since!!


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

im a newby to as i have only been knitting since last october.

may i comment on your lovely red flowers i think they are great you are ever so lucky.

angela



Judy50 said:


> I love to buy yarn too. I stared knitting only a few months ago and now hide the yarn under the bed&#55357;&#56397;


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

you say about the free knit pattern site and i were wondering if you would tell me as im looking for patterns for mittens/glovers to make as i have dylexia and i have trouble with reading patterns but i will try again and if you have any hints or tips on how to make mittens/gloves i would love tot ry to make some for my 3 year old niece.

angela



Sharon C said:


> start going to some free knit pattern sites. Get hooked on them and start using up some of your stash. I go through lots of copy paper.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

i have my stash in collapsable square plastic boxes ,you can also put in you boot of car and lay flat ,then put up in seconds to put shopping in,also these plastic drawers you can buy cheaply at d.i.y outlets are good for craft stuff and yarn.oh, and the collapsable boxes stack on top of each other when up.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

I can't resist, I can't resist. Just gotta have that yarn, project or no project.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

go to your search engine and type in free knit gloves or what ever you want in a pattern. I copy and paste allot of my patterns and save them to my word program. then I can go in and arrange the pattern in a manner that I can read. I too have dylexia and I make sure there is space between the rows and numbers on each row. I will also put a table in for the number of rows I need to cross off as I knit. If not I would get lost. I usually prof it several times before I print. But it works for me. Takes time but sure makes a difference. And I also have the pattern and chart saved if I want to make it again. just print and cross off as I knit or crochet.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> not buy any new yarn? yeah, right!


me too


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

I WANT to buy yarn, I WANT to knit....but it's impossible with 5 little dogs in my lap! Sheeesh!


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Cheryl_K said:


> I will SO buy more yarn, and you can't stop me! :lol:


I like your thinking. I have enough if I never bought anymore I'm set for life.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

Just logged on and there are 27 pages to this already. I really don't have time to read them all (at work) but I have more then 7 projects all bagged and ready to start - then there is the STASH (4 shelves) of yarn that is just there for me to look at and ponder what should I make with it. And yes when I was in at Michaels I would have bought more but their shelves were almost bare. What is with that???????


----------



## ariel144 (Feb 15, 2013)

This thread is hilarious...27 pages so far! 

Just started buying other people's stashes off ebay...as almost used up my step mother's stash on 2 stash buster blankets using tunisian crochet and 3 different yarns/colors that look woven together...mindless and fun. Never tunisian crocheted before...very easy and not boring working with 3 colors at once.


----------



## ariel144 (Feb 15, 2013)

blodyn siwgwr said:


> My husband is threatening to put a poster with my photo on it"Do not serve this lady!" In all the yarn shops within 50 miles,as he has no storage space in the house,now I've started encroaching on his basement store room!!!!!!


Your husband is so funny...laughed hard at this one! Clever man.


----------



## ariel144 (Feb 15, 2013)

kippyfure said:


> she (he) who dies with the most yarn wins.


LOL, you mean we can't take it with us??? I think that is "losing" to an addict.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

I had to laugh at this (and I'm at work). I use those plastic bags that you have left over from buying those beds-in-a-bag and comforters. They're great and keep the yarn in good condition. :lol:


----------



## ariel144 (Feb 15, 2013)

peachy51 said:


> I was in my Walmart the other day and swung over to the yarn section just to see what they had. Man, was I pleasantly surprised to see the wonderful selection they had.
> 
> Taking my granddaughters over there next week so they can pick out some super chunky and learn how to arm knit :mrgreen:


Walmart's yarn is cheaper online than in the store and they will send it to your nearest Walmart so no shipping charges. They have even more yarn online than are in the store.


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

Ariel, thanks. I shop Walmart but never thought about their online store.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

ariel144 said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I was in my Walmart the other day and swung over to the yarn section just to see what they had. Man, was I pleasantly surprised to see the wonderful selection they had.
> ...


True, but the girls are spending the weekend with me next weekend and we will make a trip to Walmart so they can see and touch and feel and pick out the yarn they want. It's more fun for them that way


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

peachy51 said:


> True, but the girls are spending the weekend with me next weekend and we will make a trip to Walmart so they can see and touch and feel and pick out the yarn they want. It's more fun for them that way


I hope your Walmart is better stocked than the one here. I've looked at their yarn on the shelf and found only two or three of any one color, and very few colors or types to choose from. When I tried to order a different item from them and have it delivered to the store, I was told it would be delivered to a store in Cedar City Utah!! I'm in Durango Colorado and we have a store right here, so what was THAT about? :thumbdown:


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Not all Walmarts are stocked the same. You can go to one town and find different items but the shipping coming to you that way is not good business. How far is that from you? 50 miles or more


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

If I walk in with one more bag of yarn my DDH will explode. 

So, let's not tell him about the bag that I bought today while at WalMart. Who can turn down $2.00 a skein clearance deals? I keep that kind of stash for slippers and lap-robes for charity.


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Where is the yarn store on University?


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

This is going to be a short list!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> Not all Walmarts are stocked the same. You can go to one town and find different items but the shipping coming to you that way is not good business. How far is that from you? 50 miles or more


Way more than 50 miles. I don't know what they were thinking. It was online and there was no way for me to get that changed. I ended up paying shipping to have it sent to my address.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

purpleone said:


> may i ask you a question can you tell me what make of wool do they sell in hobbycraft as i have never bought wool in hobbycraft as i usually only buy my card stuff in there when i go there a few times a year and i usually use robin paintbox wool from shaws and its so soft and they have a load of different colours and even mixed colours together.
> 
> angela from wales
> 
> ...


They sell alot of different brands ie. Debbie bliss, rowan, sirdar and others. They can be quite expensive but at the moment with the 3 for 2 offer on its alot better. I like Shaws for wool I quite often 'pass' there when I have to feed my cravings for more wool. Where in Wales are you. 
:lol:


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

I made the same "vow"..and then a relative gave me a generous gift card to a yarn shop for Christmas. What's a woman to do!!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Im a yarn ho and proud of it


ha, ha, ha! Too funny! I'm one, too! :lol:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Sharon C said:
> 
> 
> > Not all Walmarts are stocked the same. You can go to one town and find different items but the shipping coming to you that way is not good business. How far is that from you? 50 miles or more
> ...


You have the option to choose the store you want it shipped to ... or at least I have always had that option. I order a lot of stuff from their website and have it shipped to my local store.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > True, but the girls are spending the weekend with me next weekend and we will make a trip to Walmart so they can see and touch and feel and pick out the yarn they want. It's more fun for them that way
> ...


Did you tell them you had a Walmart right where you live? I used to purchase most of my yarn at Walmart. Then they put in a Super Walmart with groceries, etc. and they now have a very limited supply of yarn. So very disappointing. I haven't tried to order yarn from Walmart online. Right now I am not buying any new yarn because I promised my grandson that I would not buy any more yarn and use it from my stash instead. I am trying very hard to keep that promise.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Juleen said:


> Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!


Hi,With so many other things, i too,have "caught" yarn fever!It rides on your head......LOL


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

hepsubah said:


> I am so sorry to announce that I am not qualified to join the club. There is no way I would ever fit in.


Methinks thou protesteth too mucheth!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

At first my beloved husband asked what was I going to do with all the stuff I bought ... until he realized that his hobbies were much more money.

I still can't use his telescope. Wish he could come home from that Big Home in the Wherever!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


We have tons of Walmarts near my home. The closest one is not a superstore and they have a pretty good selection of yarns, which is where I get most of mine. You're right about the superstores not having a good selection.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> Did you tell them you had a Walmart right where you live? I used to purchase most of my yarn at Walmart. Then they put in a Super Walmart with groceries, etc. and they now have a very limited supply of yarn. So very disappointing. I haven't tried to order yarn from Walmart online. Right now I am not buying any new yarn because I promised my grandson that I would not buy any more yarn and use it from my stash instead. I am trying very hard to keep that promise.


Tried to tell them, but on the web site it wouldn't let me change the delivery store location. I guess the Walmart here is a "super store". It's about 3 blocks from one end to the other, and the largest single department is groceries. It's the only game in town since we have no Target or any of the other big box stores. This is just a little burg. The nearest Jo Ann's, Target, Leows (?) Staples, Hobby Lobby, etc. is a little over an hour away in Farmington, NM. It's hard to get used to not having a huge selection of every kind of store every few blocks, nor enormous varieties of goods from which to choose. I rarely shopped at any of these kinds of stores before coming here. Now Walmart "quality" is it. A bit dreary!


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

Angela,
This is going to sound crazy, but have you tried holding what you are trying to read upside down to read it.

Kim


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

After reading all your funny and great comments I looked at the Walmart site. What a surprize. They even have a gadget to measure the yardage used. . Now I am a happy sock knitter.


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

just had to share. Last fall before Halloween my daughter had her two boys with her at Joann Fabric. The 4 year old wanted to know if she had started the Christmas list. After telling him no not now, one holiday at a time he finally blurted out. Grandma loves yarn can you put it on the list. Evan my grandson is helping me.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sharon C. your little story brought tears to my eyes, we should all have helpers like this one. What a sweetie. I don't have one to help me out, but working as hard as I can myself. Seamus......


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope we all realize that the yarn makers are chasing the poor animals all over the place, so they will grow more wool, and the factories are on triple overtime, all ready to serve us yarn collectors. Next thing we will see - instead of an extra parking space in the garage, will be a beautifully designed large house, which will be called a Yarn depository, with lace curtains and the lot. Mark my words.... Seamus


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

ariel144 said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I was in my Walmart the other day and swung over to the yarn section just to see what they had. Man, was I pleasantly surprised to see the wonderful selection they had.
> ...


What great news!!! Will check it out.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> Evie RM said:
> 
> 
> > Did you tell them you had a Walmart right where you live? I used to purchase most of my yarn at Walmart. Then they put in a Super Walmart with groceries, etc. and they now have a very limited supply of yarn. So very disappointing. I haven't tried to order yarn from Walmart online. Right now I am not buying any new yarn because I promised my grandson that I would not buy any more yarn and use it from my stash instead. I am trying very hard to keep that promise.
> ...


Gosh, you really are away from the big city. I don't think I could do that. I don't go shopping often, but when I do I like everything to be close. I complain when I have to drive 8 or 10 miles to get to the closest JoAnn's or Michael's, especially with the price of gasoline now. I guess the next time I think of complaining, I will think about how far things are for you. Puts things more into perspective.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

I just checked online for Walmart yarn. The two brands that I use most often are either the same price as in store, or not available online - in store only. There are many other brand choices than in store and also more color choices. Good deal if you find what you need!


----------



## Lannie (Sep 4, 2012)

ditto..... I can't stop buying yarn.....I need it as much as I need breathing!


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

It is so nice to know I am in good company - I have been crocheting for over two years now and just taught myself how to knit Continental style in the last month and I have more downloaded and printed out patterns and a yarn stash that I couldn't use up now for at least 3 to 5 years but, I HAVE TO HAVE MORE AND THE SUNDAY PAPER IS COMING WITH MORE SALE ADS AND I JUST KNOW YARN WILL BE ON SALE SOMEWHERE! AAIIIEEE!!!
LOL

Richard


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Archer1955 said:


> It is so nice to know I am in good company - I have been crocheting for over two years now and just taught myself how to knit Continental style in the last month and I have more downloaded and printed out patterns and a yarn stash that I couldn't use up now for at least 3 to 5 years but, I HAVE TO HAVE MORE AND THE SUNDAY PAPER IS COMING WITH MORE SALE ADS AND I JUST KNOW YARN WILL BE ON SALE SOMEWHERE! AAIIIEEE!!!
> LOL
> 
> Richard


Easy----EASY Richard. Slow down, take a deep breath, count to 200, and say "I will NOT buy more yarn than I can use in the next 20 years no matter what wonderful sales are on tomorrow. Unless it's a REALLY good bargain, or a color I don't have, or something SO beautiful it would be sinful (it IS Sunday you know) not to have it in my hands." Be strong! I know you can do this.

BTW, welcome to a pretty fantastic club.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> Archer1955 said:
> 
> 
> > It is so nice to know I am in good company - I have been crocheting for over two years now and just taught myself how to knit Continental style in the last month and I have more downloaded and printed out patterns and a yarn stash that I couldn't use up now for at least 3 to 5 years but, I HAVE TO HAVE MORE AND THE SUNDAY PAPER IS COMING WITH MORE SALE ADS AND I JUST KNOW YARN WILL BE ON SALE SOMEWHERE! AAIIIEEE!!!
> ...


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archer1955 (Jan 30, 2013)

Norma B. said:


> Archer1955 said:
> 
> 
> > It is so nice to know I am in good company - I have been crocheting for over two years now and just taught myself how to knit Continental style in the last month and I have more downloaded and printed out patterns and a yarn stash that I couldn't use up now for at least 3 to 5 years but, I HAVE TO HAVE MORE AND THE SUNDAY PAPER IS COMING WITH MORE SALE ADS AND I JUST KNOW YARN WILL BE ON SALE SOMEWHERE! AAIIIEEE!!!
> ...


Norma, thank you for such a warm welcome! Yes, I have found a most wonderful group of people here at KP, I am just so thankful for finding the group and for finally learning to knit.

And, you are right, it would be a sin to not get that new yarn in THAT color! LOL

Richard


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

My (uhumm problem) I buy the caron and red heart and any other brand of the pounders that way when I find something to make I have enough...and joanns doesn't make it easy it was on sale for 6.99 last week...but on the bright side I still have some room in my plastic tote for a few more skeins..(my nephew works at the place and gets them wholesale for me) have only 6 (so far) and just can't let perfectly good space go to waste..now can I?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

ME TOO- have lots of yarn on hand, it's there when i need it in case an urge attemps me with a project, don't have too much else in my life to focus on,no gr.children so i just like to collect yarn & patterns and also study the Bible- so that's it folks- kidda boring but gets one by, DH is not home much, when he is he falls to sleep in the lazy boy !! LOL


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

elmajo--I love your kitty! Beautiful!


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I've tried but it sees me coming and calls my name!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Tried that group, BIG FAILURE!!! All we did was exchange places for great yarn bargains. I was once told that you cannot die until you have used up your stash. If that's the case, I'm going to be here for a long, long time.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Archer1955 said:


> Norma B. said:
> 
> 
> > Archer1955 said:
> ...


You have to buy if it is a bargain, otherwise you will need it down the road & might have to pay full price. Now that would really be criminal. Besides, we buy yarn because we can, not because we need it. Welcome to the club. I was at a knitting seminar and one of the teachers said she cleaned her oven, took out the racks, and uses it for storing part of her stash. My kind of gal.


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

How nice of your relative to "feed" your addiction, which I had a relative like that.
Karon


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i dont buy yarn on ebay anymore it is much more expensive than going to joanns been gyped twice and that is enough for me..


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

purpleone said:


> you say about the free knit pattern site and i were wondering if you would tell me as im looking for patterns for mittens/glovers to make as i have dylexia and i have trouble with reading patterns but i will try again and if you have any hints or tips on how to make mittens/gloves i would love tot ry to make some for my 3 year old niece.
> 
> angela
> 
> ...


----------



## catskillgal (Apr 21, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> > you say about the free knit pattern site and i were wondering if you would tell me as im looking for patterns for mittens/glovers to make as i have dylexia and i have trouble with reading patterns but i will try again and if you have any hints or tips on how to make mittens/gloves i would love tot ry to make some for my 3 year old niece.
> ...


Is that a new addiction?


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you Juleen - she is my companion now that the 'nest' is empty. We adopted her 5 yrs ago and she is wonderful.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

www.favecrafts.com



catskillgal said:


> bobctwn65 said:
> 
> 
> > purpleone said:
> ...


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

I have tried that mantra to some extent because I have a stach you wouldn't beleive................oh, I bet you would! But I needed just the right yarn for a project, so I orderd it from Amazon. My neighbors who have seen my stach can not beleive it, and some of them are knitters & crocheters also. O'well I have to hurry and get it used up,and I swear not to do it again. Sound familar? 
Janie


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I LOVE yarn! My DH semi supports my addiction. He got me a new bag for my knitting for my birthday, he will go with me to the store, but won't encourage me to get more yarn. He has told me that I'm the "oldest 29 year old he knows" and that knitting is for old ladies. Needless to say I just roll my eyes and keep knitting. So far he hasn't complained about my stash, even though it takes up one corner of my DDs bedroom. His grandmother just gave me the last of her stash, about 10 skeins of yarn, and he didn't complain...  I'm just happy that he doesn't completely disapprove. But I will buy yarn because I like the way it feels. I don't think I could join the group, I like yarn too much. :XD:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i understand what you are saying as im the same and i cant resist it when i see any offers on when i go to the shop.

angela from wales



Gayn said:


> franbhines said:
> 
> 
> > How does anyone buy yarn unless they first have a pattern and know how much yarn they will need? If I knew how all you yarn stashers did it, I'd have a big stash of yarn too!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i know what you mean as i cant stop myself buying ball whenever i sew a lovely colour and i dont have to even know what i going to be making with it i just cant resist it.

what sort and make of wool do you use as i use top value from biology in barry and robin paintbox from shaw in penarth and they are ever so soft when im using it,its great stuff.

do you know of anywhere else where i can buy cheap wool as i usually use double knitting and i usually pay £1.50 to £2.00 at the most apart from i buy a 400 or 500g balls of wool from shaws for £5.50 to £6.00 but by the time i have used the wool and i go back for more sometimes they have sold out.

angela from wales



elaineadams said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, my knitting buddies! It's all your fault! I have never had more than one or two batches of yarn for projects at a time! Well, after reading about knitters having stashes of yarn, it sank into my subconscious. I NOW HAVE enough yarn for not one, not two, not three, not even four, but 7 (count them!!!!) 7 projects! Repeat after me: I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict, I am a yarn addict. Here and now, we must start a yarn addict group by sharing the matra of: I will not buy any more new yarn, I will not buy any more new yarn, (join me fellow addicts), I will not buy any new yarn! ARGH!!!!!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

you say you have a stash of knitting needles and as im new at knitting and as i have only started knitting since last october and i have size 5 and 6 circular changable needles and size 5 and 6 normal knitting neddles so i wondered if you would help me as the size 5 needles are very lovely light wieght and as i have wrist trouble i were looking to find some more like that so do you have any suggestions for me please where i can buy them.

angela from wales



caroleliz said:


> Yes, I also have a stash of needles. I keep getting them given as presents or from friends who don't knit but their auntie, granny, etc has given up or died.
> 
> Somehow or other I seem to have some odd needles that are not paired!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

thankyou gayn

i will try and go to hobby craft in the next few weeks and have a look.

im in barry where are you.

how much do you pay for your wool as i pay £1.50 for mine in shaws.

angela



Gayn said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> > may i ask you a question can you tell me what make of wool do they sell in hobbycraft as i have never bought wool in hobbycraft as i usually only buy my card stuff in there when i go there a few times a year and i usually use robin paintbox wool from shaws and its so soft and they have a load of different colours and even mixed colours together.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I was at a 3 day estate sale,in the country. Lots of outdoor things for men. I think the people kept everything, in hope may be needed someday. I spent more time in the sewing/yarn room. I went 2 times the first day and missed the second day but everything was half price the last day. I went back to the yarn room and most was still there. I touched and looked but did not buy as I still have so much, 2 trunks full.


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good for you. Must have been a struggle seeing it so many times. Proud of you.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I tried this - then my local yarn store closed down and offered me a 50% discount because I had been such a good customer - they are still on line, but wanted to clear the store - I am now looking at a new house to house it all! I am an Addict.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

I wonder if Norma B didn't select the right store when she ordered her yarn from Walmart? As in, perhaps the site defaulted to the Cedar City, Utah store. I just placed an order on the Walmart site and I had to select the Walmart I wanted it sent to. Worth a call to customer service to see if they will credit back the shipping charges. She couldn't be the only customer who made a mistake when placing an online order!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> I wonder if Norma B didn't select the right store when she ordered her yarn from Walmart? As in, perhaps the site defaulted to the Cedar City, Utah store. I just placed an order on the Walmart site and I had to select the Walmart I wanted it sent to. Worth a call to customer service to see if they will credit back the shipping charges. She couldn't be the only customer who made a mistake when placing an online order!


Thanks but I tried contacting them and got no response. I had tried three different times online to get the delivery store changed without success so went ahead and had it shipped to me. The item (plastic storage drawers) was so flimsily boxed it came broken. The return and exchange was a whole other frustration as they would not allow me to return the broken item to the store. I had to repack it and mail it back. Then I wrote a very bad review and gave them lowest rating on service----still nothing. Why should they be concerned? They have millions of customers who apparently will put up with their poor quality and shoddy service.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

i agree with you about the sale ads as if i had a paper with sales i would have to go straight there and have a look as i cant resist a sale and i would buy a lot as if it is a sale you may get great bargains which we all love to have.

sorry about my ignorance but can you tell me what continental style knitting is as im new at knitting and i need all the help i can get.

angela



Archer1955 said:


> It is so nice to know I am in good company - I have been crocheting for over two years now and just taught myself how to knit Continental style in the last month and I have more downloaded and printed out patterns and a yarn stash that I couldn't use up now for at least 3 to 5 years but, I HAVE TO HAVE MORE AND THE SUNDAY PAPER IS COMING WITH MORE SALE ADS AND I JUST KNOW YARN WILL BE ON SALE SOMEWHERE! AAIIIEEE!!!
> LOL
> 
> Richard


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

you ask me if it my new addiction and may i say yes i think it is as i have read some of these funny things and i can now say yes i have the same as you all and i know that i have joined the club with all my crafty friends and may i say it feels great does'nt it.

angela



bobctwn65 said:


> purpleone said:
> 
> 
> > you say about the free knit pattern site and i were wondering if you would tell me as im looking for patterns for mittens/glovers to make as i have dylexia and i have trouble with reading patterns but i will try again and if you have any hints or tips on how to make mittens/gloves i would love tot ry to make some for my 3 year old niece.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Good to know that Walmart stinks at customer service online. I cannot fathom why they won't let you take an online purchase back to the retail store. Home Depot, Lowes and many other big retailers let you do that. Good job giving them a lousy review and warning us.


----------



## kathyfabre (Apr 12, 2012)

won't buy yarn today because it is raining and i don't want to go out...don't think it counts if you order it online, though. please let me know if this rule is pertinent.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Good to know that Walmart stinks at customer service online. I cannot fathom why they won't let you take an online purchase back to the retail store. Home Depot, Lowes and many other big retailers let you do that. Good job giving them a lousy review and warning us.


Part of it depends on where the item actually came from. Sears, for example, is now kind of like Amazon when you shop them online. All of the products shown don't actually come from Sears. And if the product comes from a third party, you can't return it to Sears either. You have to really watch and read the whole thing before you order. I learned the hard way in ordering something from Sears.

So far Home Depot and Lowes only sell their own products online.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Several years ago, a dear friend and fellow elementary school teacher worked at WalMart in the summer and on weekends. At age 38, she died very unexpectedly--we were all in shock. Her family asked me to call WalMart to let them know and make arrangements for her last check. I was told she had to come in and do that. I tried again and again to explain she died, but, policy was policy! ARGH!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Juleen said:


> Several years ago, a dear friend and fellow elementary school teacher worked at WalMart in the summer and on weekends. At age 38, she died very unexpectedly--we were all in shock. Her family asked me to call WalMart to let them know and make arrangements for her last check. I was told she had to come in and do that. I tried again and again to explain she died, but, policy was policy! ARGH!


Well, YEAH. Rules are rules don't you know. :roll:


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

German continental knitting is when you hold your yarn like you do to crochet in your left hand and the yarn is slipped from the left between the two needles back and the right hand needle then slips it through the stitch on the left hand needle. There are many videos on the internet to show you how. It goes much faster than swinging the arm to wrap the yarn around the needle. Went to Walmart today and didn't buy any yarn. They are putting back in a fabric department in our store and when I went to look at the yarn it was all over in carts and being reshelved. So happy to see this coming back.


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it just me or am I an extraordinarily slow knitter??? Seems to take me HOURS just to knit a dishcloth??? How could I ever knit an afghan or something big???


----------



## Batwing (Nov 19, 2012)

HELP!!! There seem to be so many different forums here that I can't tell which one is responding to a question. How do you know which forum to go to??? Are there forum names that I'm missing or what?? Thanks for your suggestions!!!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Batwing said:


> Is it just me or am I an extraordinarily slow knitter??? Seems to take me HOURS just to knit a dishcloth??? How could I ever knit an afghan or something big???


One stitch at a time!


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

Juleen said:


> Several years ago, a dear friend and fellow elementary school teacher worked at WalMart in the summer and on weekends. At age 38, she died very unexpectedly--we were all in shock. Her family asked me to call WalMart to let them know and make arrangements for her last check. I was told she had to come in and do that. I tried again and again to explain she died, but, policy was policy! ARGH!


Only another reason for me to never let Walmart have a penny of my money. They are rip off artists in ways the general public will never know. This is just another example how they steal from the people who work for them!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

pjherma said:


> Juleen said:
> 
> 
> > Several years ago, a dear friend and fellow elementary school teacher worked at WalMart in the summer and on weekends. At age 38, she died very unexpectedly--we were all in shock. Her family asked me to call WalMart to let them know and make arrangements for her last check. I was told she had to come in and do that. I tried again and again to explain she died, but, policy was policy! ARGH!
> ...


I'm sorry, but any employer is going to have policies regarding those issues. In order to take care of any business of a deceased person, there is going to have to be a death certificiate and in most cases the employer, bank, etc. is going to require a Letters Testamentary.

Just curious if you would just release a paycheck because someone you didn't know called you and told you someone died? Most companies are going to make sure that they have all documentation in order before doing such a thing.

If your friend's family handled her probate and estate properly, then they got everything that was coming to them.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

purpleone said:


> thankyou gayn
> 
> i will try and go to hobby craft in the next few weeks and have a look.
> 
> ...


They sell allsorts in Hobbycrafts including double knitting but for price I don't think you can beat Shaws. I'm in Bridgend so not that far away from you.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation. I didn't think of it that way. Her death was quite sudden and I still miss her terribly!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Juleen said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I didn't think of it that way. Her death was quite sudden and I still miss her terribly!


I'm sure you do miss your friend. It leaves a void in our lives when we lose anyone close to us. I am sorry for your loss.

Remember tho that with any death there are legal steps that must be followed for proper settlement of the estate.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Gayn said:


> I can totally relate to this aswell. I must say I've turned into a yarn and pattern addict myself since joining KP. I agree a group must be set up.
> I will not buy any new yarn. (unless of course it's on sale or it calls to me) :lol: :lol:


i will not buy any new yarn!! & i am unanimous in that!
I did very very well on my holidays, visited some yarn stores, but did not buy any new yarn, i was quite proud of myself......
then i got home & went on-line & found some lovely yarn on sale, so it called out to me & it was on sale. 
does that count????? :roll:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

No more yarn until at least a few projects are complete.


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

PauletteB. said:


> No more yarn until at least a few projects are complete.


Life, so cruel!


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

I can not pass by a yarn shop without my feet just walking into the shop! I need new yarn, it doesn't matter what for, I am out of control, HELP. 

X


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I think, maybe, I will consider quitting my stash building if and when (and maybe not even then) I start buying Quivuit at full price and consider it a bargain just because I could afford it.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

I bet the reason the Walmart online wouldn't allow a return through a Walmart location has to do with how the accounting is set up, such that the online is a completely separate entity from a brick-and-mortar location. If you return it to a location, it comes off the books as a purchase through the store instead of having it come off the sales books of the online, without a means of reconciling the two entities for sales/returns.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Contentedkyrie said:


> I bet the reason the Walmart online wouldn't allow a return through a Walmart location has to do with how the accounting is set up, such that the online is a completely separate entity from a brick-and-mortar location. If you return it to a location, it comes off the books as a purchase through the store instead of having it come off the sales books of the online, without a means of reconciling the two entities for sales/returns.


I don't think that's it. I think it was because it didn't ship to her store. I have returned on-line purchases to my store with no problem because the item was shipped to my store and picked up at my store.

But you are correct that some stores won't let you return on-line purchases to the store ... Hobby Lobby is one that I know of.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> I posted this years ago!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-24112-1.html


LOL ... an addition is an addition. Love the 12 Steps for those other people who are into yarn. <tsk tsk tsk>

<standing back looking at Self>

uh oh!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Marny CA said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > I posted this years ago!
> ...


I missed that page somehow, but it's right on! I think I've started the downhill slide to yarn perdition. I just received a yarn order today and found myself drooling all over the box before I could get it opened. Is that normal? :-(


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Yarn, yarn, everywhere and still need more to stitch!

I'm going to keep my 12-Steps and have admitted to myself and my Higher Power that I am totally unmanageable.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

My problem, 2 yarn shops, 1 down the road from me, and the other in the city's main shopping precinct!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Only 7 projects,Lol It would be a lot different if you had 7 boxes (hugh boxes) of yarn as I do. Then I let you blame me. Lol. Need to get busy and start using some of it up. Lol aAs always happy yarning :lol:


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

pheonas said:


> I will buy yarn, I admit more than I need and it is growing the stash that is, but just recently DH is talking me into buying more. Whenever we go to Jacksonville he wants us to go to Joanne's or the LYS on University and we buy, oh yes indeed we buy. His mantra now is "don't you need more yarn?" What can I say, well yes of course. Such a problem


I love to go to LYS on University...I go about every Saturday!! Fun times....I love to go and touch...and they welcome me!!!


----------



## OliviaW08 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

